# Is Afghani culture same as Pakistani culture?



## IamBengali

Afghani people and Pakistani people look the same. Mostly pale white with similar features. The dresses are also same it seems to me. Is Afghani culture same as that of Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Dress is same but apart from pashtuns in pakistan,it differ from the rest of Pakistan.Such as the cuisine,weddings,cultural dances/songs everything is different

anyway,you left the pashtun forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_patriot

no it not actually, the culture in Pakistan varies throughout the country so does the appearance, the Afghan culture is very similar to Pukhtoon culture in Pakistan but not to the entire culture of Pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

are the people east of Sindhu river like Sindhi, Punjabi, UP-Bihari-Bengoli immigrnats, tolerant, laid back people compared to Pashtuns,Tajiks and others?


----------



## Jaanbaz

Pushtuns share same/similar culture with Afghans. Pakistan is a very diverse country with different cultures and peoples. You can see Pakistanis from light to dark and even black Pakistanis. We are a very mixed country.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ejaz007

The culture, language and dress is different. Except for a small part in KPK who have somewhat similar culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

IamBengali said:


> Afghani people and Pakistani people look the same. Mostly pale white with similar features. The dresses are also same it seems to me. Is Afghani culture same as that of Pakistan?



No we are nothing alike, neither in features nor in culture. except for people who have blood ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Commander T

IamBengali said:


> Afghani people and Pakistani people look the same. Mostly pale white with similar features. The dresses are also same it seems to me. Is Afghani culture same as that of Pakistan?


yeah they are same but still different....like "IamBengali" and "IamIndian" are different.....



shiv said:


> pakistanis are called as blacks by afghans ! I dont think there are any similarity !


ans you are called blacks by pakistanis. actually ultra dark brown will be much better

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## shiv

Commander T said:


> yeah they are same but still different....like "IamBengali" and "IamIndian" are different.....
> 
> 
> ans you are called blacks by pakistanis. actually ultra dark brown will be much better


w/e .. both arabs and afghans call u guys black ! SO live with it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DRaisinHerald

I guess some similarities due to shared religion, and the fact that they're right next to Pakistan. 
Problem with the word 'Afghan'; if it means Pashtun then culture is more or less similar to Pakistan Pashtun culture, but even then not exactly the same. On the other hands the Farsiwans don't really share any similarities with Pakistan other than religion.



shiv said:


> w/e .. both arabs and afghans call u guys black ! SO live with it



If we're black I wonder what Indians are

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Commander T

shiv said:


> w/e .. both arabs and afghans call u guys black ! SO live with it


Islam doesn't belong to any colour....but that does not effect out policy to call you blacks


----------



## IamBengali

Are they Afghani or Pakistani?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shiv

Commander T said:


> Islam doesn't belong to any colour....but that does not effect out policy to call you blacks


hehe pot calling kettle black ..

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

IamBengali said:


> Are they Afghani or Pakistani?


afghani sure your photo link even said Tribal_and_religious_leaders_in_southern_Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

DRaisinHerald said:


> If we're black I wonder what Indians are



All pakistanis not fair, nor do Indians. You can only compare individuals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Not all Pakistanis are fair skinned. And not all share that much culture with Afghans. 
We are a far more diverse country I think. I'm proud of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

Shahrukh Khan, Indian superstar is an Afghani by origin.


----------



## Imran Khan

IND_PAK said:


> All pakistanis not fair, nor do Indians. You can only compare individuals.


 kya gora hona zaroori hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Commander T

shiv said:


> hehe pot calling kettle black ..


so one thing is confirmed, that you are kettle


----------



## Informant

What the fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck? Our Pashtuns, most of them, are very mild compared to Afghanis. The rest of the ethnicities are different from Afghanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

IamBengali said:


> Shahrukh Khan, Indian superstar is an Afghani by origin.




since when peshawer become Afghanistan ???????



His grandfather was a Chief engineer in Mangalore port in 60s.[23] His father, Taj Mohammed Khan, an ethnic Pathan, was an Indian independence activist from Peshawar, British India (present-day Pakistan).[24] According to Khan, his paternal grandfather was originally from Afghanistan.[25] His mother, Lateef Fatima, was the adopted daughter of Shah Nawaz Khan, a Major General in the Indian National Army.[26] Shahrukh Khan's father came to New Delhi from Qissa Khawani Bazaar in Peshawar before the 1947 partition of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shiv

Commander T said:


> so one thing is confirmed, that you are kettle


nope but you seem butt hurt


----------



## Pakistanisage

Our Pashtuns are more like us since we are developing a common Pakistani Culture even though we have diverse Nationalities like Sindhis, Balochis, Pashtuns and Punjabis.

Look at Shahid Afridi. He is a Pashtun but represents our Pakistani Culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## IamBengali

Imran Khan said:


> afghani sure your photo link even said Tribal_and_religious_leaders_in_southern_Afghanistan



Can not they pass off as Pakistani by their looks and attire?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

pakistani culture=indian culture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

Imran Khan said:


> kya gora hona zaroori hai ?



Nopes. Hona nahi chahiye but to be honest it helps in this hypocrite world.


----------



## Imran Khan

IamBengali said:


> Can not they pass off as Pakistani by their looks and attire?


 no not at all



IND_PAK said:


> Nopes. Hona nahi chahiye but to be honest it helps in this hypocrite world.



yaar I didn't feel it hum sab insaan hain bus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

IND_PAK said:


> All pakistanis not fair, nor do Indians. You can only compare individuals.



Yeah, it all depends on where you're originally from (mountainous region, desert, jungle) and what you do for a living (i.e. farmer or in a building all day). Besides some people need to accept who they are and not bash each other on basis of skin colour (ignorance of the highest order).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.Bukhari

shiv said:


> hehe pot calling kettle black ..


Just look at cricket teams of Pakistan and India you'll get the answer who is real black.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

IamBengali said:


> Can not they pass off as Pakistani by their looks and attire?




They do , that is why they assimilate in our Land so well.

All the Afghans living in Karachi are merging in Pakistani Culture and their Children are fluent in Urdu. Next generation of these Afghans will be fully assimilated in Pakistani Culture and language.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shiv

S.Bukhari said:


> Just look at cricket teams of Pakistan and India you'll get the answer who is real black.


thats what i said when afghan and pak cricket team were standing with each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

DRaisinHerald said:


> I guess some similarities due to shared religion, and the fact that they're right next to Pakistan.
> Problem with the word 'Afghan'; if it means Pashtun then culture is more or less similar to Pakistan Pashtun culture, but even then not exactly the same. On the other hands the Farsiwans don't really share any similarities with Pakistan other than religion.
> 
> 
> 
> *If we're black I wonder what Indians are *



JUST LIKE PAKISTANIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Imran Khan said:


> no not at all
> 
> 
> 
> yaar I didn't feel it hum sab insaan hain bus





DRaisinHerald said:


> Yeah, it all depends on where you're originally from (mountainous region, desert, jungle) and what you do for a living (i.e. farmer or in a building all day). Besides some people need to accept who they are and not bash each other on basis of skin colour (ignorance of the highest order).



One should not be proud of anything which he/she hasn't achieved on his own.

Neither one should be looked down for anything he hasn't done or he don't have any control.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.Bukhari

shiv said:


> thats what i said when afghan and pak cricket team were standing with each other


I hope you have seen Shehzad from afghani team but any ways I was talking about the real black .


----------



## farhan_9909

Non sense indians bring skin colour into everything

Pakistan has 40million pashtuns which are similar to the afghanistan pashtun in appearence while the total population of afghanistan is 30Million,of which 13Millions are brown tajiks.

The OP is talking about culture not skin colour my stupid indian friends

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

IND_PAK said:


> One should not be proud of anything which he/she hasn't achieved on his own.
> 
> Neither one should be looked down for anything he hasn't done or he don't have any control.


o bhai that is whati said mujhy isse koi fark nh parta . BTW wesy konsa mera baaap fair and lovely company ka malik hai kelog mujhy kaheen ketu kl hai hhahahha

to OP of thread

Pakistan is a big country and have many cultures and languages peoples how on earth they can be mix in one word like afghani man ? we have multi culture histories and languages foods also we are not a small peace of land you are talking abut 180mn people here look at the map and educate yourself

only our pushto speakers have relations with Afghanistan ok

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

It's sad to see people taking a 'white contest' and feel somehow inferior for not being as white as possible. Seems like racism in U.S and Europe has had its effects on third world countries, while they themselves are trying to get rid of skin color differences and fill the gap. Really really sad it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## blackface

You guys are pathetic  The whole world has moved on from colourism and these poor countries are so obsessed with it. In Brazil, people try to become brown and here they argue about who is the whitest . Wonders never cease. Grow up and talk about how to improve your pathetic countries rather than be preoccupied with skin colour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## e3nad3alek

blackface said:


> You guys are pathetic  The whole world has moved on from colourism and these poor countries are so obsessed with it. In Brazil, people try to become brown and here they argue about who is the whitest . Wonders never cease. Grow up and talk about how to improve your pathetic countries rather than be preoccupied with skin colour.


Brazil is a 3rd world country where most poor people are black and most extremely rich Brazilians are full Whites. The rich Brazilians always mock the poor (afro brazilians)

brazilians are definitely obsessed with race and ancestry, you're not one to talk

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Cheap thread,cheaper replies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## blackface

e3nad3alek said:


> Brazil is a 3rd world country where most poor people are black and most extremely rich Brazilians are full Whites. The rich Brazilians always mock the poor (afro brazilians)
> 
> brazilians are definitely obsessed with race and ancestry, you're not one to talk



Brazil is not a typical 3rd world country. We're doing much better than most 3rd world countries. Yes there are problems in wealth distribution but it's not based on race. We have the most amount of interracial relationships/ marriages in the world. Racism (at least overt) is not tolerated in brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

IamBengali said:


> Afghani people and Pakistani people look the same. Mostly pale white with similar features. The dresses are also same it seems to me. Is Afghani culture same as that of Pakistan?


They dont look same.

Punjabi's and Sindhi's are Indic. So they look Indic.
People from KPK and Balochistan are more Iranic/Central Asian - so they look that way.

With regards to Culture, its the same thing.
Pakistani Punjab and Sindh have Indian/Indic culture.
KPK and Baloch have a different culture.

Though if you were to say a generic 'Pakistan culture', then it would have to be Punjab and Sindh because they are both the cultural and economic heart of Pakistan - and both are Indic. So in that sense, yes Afghan culture and Pakistani culture are different.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Pakistan has influenced Afghan culture for much of the last two decades, many Afghan speak Urdu and in parts of Southern Afghanistan they used to use Pakistani currency lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A Town

S.Bukhari said:


> Just look at cricket teams of Pakistan and India you'll get the answer who is real black.


Exactly, there is no difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Contrarian said:


> They dont look same.
> 
> Punjabi's and Sindhi's are Indic. So they look Indic.
> People from KPK and Balochistan are more Iranic/Central Asian - so they look that way.
> 
> With regards to Culture, its the same thing.
> Pakistani Punjab and Sindh have Indian/Indic culture.
> KPK and Baloch have a different culture.
> 
> Though if you were to say a generic 'Pakistan culture', then it would have to be Punjab and Sindh because they are both the cultural and economic heart of Pakistan - and both are Indic. So in that sense, yes Afghan culture and Pakistani culture are different.



Pakistani culture is most definitely not the same thing as Indian culture. It's largely Indic and similar, yes, but not Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

WAR-rior said:


> Yes. Its same as Afgani and Central Asian.
> 
> PS: Otherwise, their culture will become Indian which gives *** itching to many Pakistanis here in the name of relating their cuture to India.
> 
> Just expressed a fact.



actually no.
afghan culture is greatly influenced by tajaks and uzbeks but in pakistan pushtoon cultture is influenced by punjabi and kashmiris.
so in a sense there is huge difference

regarding the dress, the FATA tribal areas dress does matches pushtoon afghanis but the rest of pushtoon dress in plains is completely different, similar to other pakistanis

it would be difficult initially for pakistani pushtoons to understand afgahni Pushtu unless he lives in cities and has interactions with refugees. for example my villagers didnt understood pushto of some FATA tribes even though they were native pushto speaking they just understood 10-20%

so tribal areas tribes have very much in common with afgani pushtoons because some of them belong to same tribe but thats dfferent for majority of pushtoons as they live now in plains of peshawar, mardan, swabi and karachi

then again Afghanistan also consists of some only 40% pushtoons (37-40 % uzbek /tajik ) which is about 12 million only(out of 28-30 million population).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Commander T

IamBengali said:


> Can not they pass off as Pakistani by their looks and attire?


Slowly but surely, the idea of "The land of the Pure" will sread and Pure from all over the world will migrate towards it,s center...but before that, the change will start from center and then, only then, and surely then, when the Qaid,s idea of Pure will be completly understood, the borders of the "The land of Pure" will greatly expand from it,s current one,s and a Nation will Rise to write a new History. Then there will be no ethenicity, but people will be judged from their superior character,Behaviour and Knowledge.......I hope i will live long enough to see that day....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

blackface said:


> You guys are pathetic  The whole world has moved on from colourism and these poor countries are so obsessed with it. In Brazil, people try to become brown and here they argue about who is the whitest . Wonders never cease. *Grow up and talk about how to improve your pathetic countries rather than be preoccupied with skin colou*r.



People talking and categorizing on basis of skin color is bad, but you have gone much beyond that. In one clean sweep you have categorised India, Pakistan and Afghanistan as pathetic. Shame on you.
I say you should be named as black heart rather than blackface.


----------



## blackface

A Town said:


> Exactly, there is no difference.



I looked at them. They look the same to me

Pakistan






India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A Town

blackface said:


> I looked at them. They look the same to me
> 
> Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]']www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/59400/59407.jpg[/img][/url][/url]


Thanks for backing up my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

IamBengali said:


> Afghani people and Pakistani people look the same. Mostly pale white with similar features. The dresses are also same it seems to me. Is Afghani culture same as that of Pakistan?


same culture as our pathans and perhaps balochis but the rest of pakistan is more like india.
kashmir, sindh and punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackface

nangyale said:


> People talking and categorizing on basis of skin color is bad, but you have gone much beyond that. In one clean sweep you have categorised India, Pakistan and Afghanistan as pathetic. Shame on you.
> I say you should be named as black heart rather than blackface.



WOuld you rather I mask the truth by using more polite words? Even if two Brazilians were arguing about skin colour in this weird way, I would tell them to shut the f up and think about better things like how to improve Brazil. THe point is that the topic of conversation is ridiculous ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

DRaisinHerald said:


> Pakistani culture is most definitely not the same thing as Indian culture. It's largely Indic and similar, yes, but not Indian.


Pakistani culture - which basically means Pakistani Punjabi and Sindhi is largely Indian. There are few differences.



blackface said:


> I looked at them. They look the same to me


They look the same to everyone in the world _except_ Pakistani's 
Any North Indian can pass off as a Pakistani and any Pakistani can pass off as a North Indian.

Pakistani's though in their insecurity need to show themselves as 'different from India'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A Town

Contrarian said:


> Pakistani culture - which basically means Pakistani Punjabi and Sindhi is largely Indian. There are few differences.


I'm not sure about Punjabis but anyone can notice how Pakistani Sindhis that immigrated to India have seamlessly integrated into Indian culture without any effort due to the cultural similarity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

A Town said:


> I'm not sure about Punjabis but anyone can notice how Pakistani Sindhis that immigrated to India have seamlessly integrated into Indian culture without any effort due to the cultural similarity.


Pakistan Punjab and Sindh have a majorly Indian culture. There are no two ways about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

Contrarian said:


> Pakistan Punjab and Sindh have a majorly Indian culture. There are no two ways about this.



We are ethnically Indians . What is your point ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nangyale

Contrarian said:


> Pakistan Punjab and Sindh have a majorly Indian culture. There are no two ways about this.


The reality is that there is no one Indian culture either.
People of Northern India are different from Southern, which are different from Eastern, and then you have the North-Easterns. All very different from the other.
So if you want to compare Pakistanis with Indian, then yes the two Punjabs will be quite similar.
But the rest will be different.
The same way Pakhtons are the same from both sides of Durand line.
An Uzbek or Hazara is a different story though.



blackface said:


> WOuld you rather I mask the truth by using more polite words? Even if two Brazilians were arguing about skin colour in this weird way, I would tell them to shut the f up and think about better things like how to improve Brazil. THe point is that the topic of conversation is ridiculous ,


I would you rather not speak about the countries but about the idiots who were saying those things. 
Don't generalize, every country, every nation, every continent and yes ofcourse every forum has its own idiots.
It doesn't make any country pathetic.


----------



## Contrarian

Azlan Haider said:


> We are ethnically Indians . What is your point ?


No point. Some Pakistani's take absurd amounts of pains in trying to wish it away.



nangyale said:


> The reality is that there is no one Indian culture either.
> People of Northern India are different from Southern, which are different from Eastern, and then you have the North-Easterns. All very different from the other.
> So if you want to compare Pakistanis with Indian, then yes the two Punjabs will be quite similar.
> But the rest will be different.


Yes. And North Indian culture is Indian culture, South Indian culture is Indian culture, East Indian and North East India is also Indian culture. All of them are vast swathes of land, not small areas. 

Pakstani culture is essentially Punjabi and Sindhi culture simply because of the fact that Punjab is the center of gravity in Pakistan and its culture. Sindh is the center of economics. 

And both these States have common culture with North India. Which is why I said that it is Indian culture.




> The same way Pakhtons are the same from both sides of Durand line.
> An Uzbek or Hazara is a different story though.


True.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Multani

Imran Khan said:


> o bhai that is whati said mujhy isse koi fark nh parta . BTW wesy konsa mera baaap fair and lovely company ka malik hai kelog mujhy kaheen ketu kl hai hhahahha
> 
> to OP of thread
> 
> Pakistan is a big country and have many cultures and languages peoples how on earth they can be mix in one word like afghani man ? we have multi culture histories and languages foods also we are not a small peace of land you are talking abut 180mn people here look at the map and educate yourself
> 
> only our pushto speakers have relations with Afghanistan ok


 
There are a few mistakes in the map though. For example Dera Ismail Khan, Kohat, and Mianwali. Also, the extent of Pothwari.


----------



## KingMamba

Azlan Haider said:


> We are ethnically Indians . What is your point ?



No, Indians are ethnically Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

Pakistan's culture is its own , it is not indian

women in Pakistan dont wear dot on their head like indian women do , men dont wear tang pajama and nehru cap , we can slaughter as many cows as we want , its a useful animal and not a god for us. Our food has more meat and less spices compared to indian food. Our folk stories Rawal-Jugni , Sohni Mahiwal are our folk stories not indian , our folk songs and dances are ours not indian. We praise Allah in our calligraphic art , in our poems and in every day life , put it simply our cluture is not indian culture.

Jinnah and Iqbal were not like Nehru and Gandhi , they were worlds apart and so are india and Pakistan , so indian members should shut their traps and not talk rubbish that Pakistani culture is indian culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Multani

Contrarian said:


> No point. Some Pakistani's take absurd amounts of pains in trying to wish it away.
> 
> 
> Yes. And North Indian culture is Indian culture, South Indian culture is Indian culture, East Indian and North East India is also Indian culture. All of them are vast swathes of land, not small areas.
> 
> Pakstani culture is essentially Punjabi and Sindhi culture simply because of the fact that Punjab is the center of gravity in Pakistan and its culture. Sindh is the center of economics.
> 
> And both these States have common culture with North India. Which is why I said that it is Indian culture.
> 
> 
> 
> True.


 
You don't know Pakistan.

Pakistani Punjabi culture is different to Indian Punjabi. Even Punjabis in Pakistan differ from each other.

The Dera Walas, the Riastis differ from the Majah people. And so do the Pothwaris, Hindkis and so on.

Pakistani culture is essentially quite unique and a bit united throughout the country.



pakdefender said:


> Pakistan's culture is its own , it is not indian
> .


 
yes, you nailed it. I am quite surprised that there are indians here for years, and they still don't know Pakistan,. Makes me wonder what have they been doing here for all this time?

Pakistani culture is very unique. Their ideas and unity is not know to these indians commenting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

Some Punjabis look very Afghan/Iranic looking and could pass as a Afghani easily. I've seen so many Punjabis and Kashmiris who look Iranic, they have Iranic features. Thick eyebrows, aquiline nose, high bridge etc. Pakistan is a true example of a melting pot, Indic and Central Asian culture. Who said multiculturalism doesn't work?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Contrarian

Multani said:


> You don't know Pakistan.
> Pakistani Punjabi culture is different to Indian Punjabi. Even Punjabis in Pakistan differ from each other.
> The Dera Walas, the Riastis differ from the Majah people. And so do the Pothwaris, Hindkis and so on.
> Pakistani culture is essentially quite unique and a bit united throughout the country.


Have you heard the phrase 'baal ki khaal'.
Because thats exactly what you are doing.

People change every 100 kms and language changes every 5. Thats a saying too.
So there are differences between culture's of people of Indian Punjab as well.

That is something *very *separate from a broad stroke of what we call anthropologically 'culture'. There is a reason these are called 'Indic cultures'.

Pakistani Punjab and Sindh are of Indic culture, while KPK and Balochistan are not. But since Pakistani culture is essentially and majorly that of Sindh and Punjab, we can easily call Pakistani culture as a whole as an Indic culture.

EDIT: All this without even counting the millions of muhajirs who migrated from other states of India.


> yes, you nailed it. I am quite surprised that there are indians here for years, and they still don't know Pakistan,. Makes me wonder what have they been doing here for all this time?
> Pakistani culture is very unique. Their ideas and unity is not know to these indians commenting.


Oh yeah.
We know nothing. Pakistan is very 'unique'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Multani

Contrarian said:


> Have you heard the phrase 'baal ki khaal'.
> Because thats exactly what you are doing.
> 
> People change every 100 kms and language changes every 5. Thats a saying too.
> So there are differences between culture's of people of Indian Punjab as well.
> 
> That is something *very *separate from a broad stroke of what we call anthropologically 'culture'. There is a reason these are called 'Indic cultures'.
> 
> Pakistani Punjab and Sindh are of Indic culture, while KPK and Balochistan are not. But since Pakistani culture is essentially and majorly that of Sindh and Punjab, we can easily call Pakistani culture as a whole as an Indic culture.
> 
> Oh yeah.
> We know nothing. Pakistan is very 'unique'


 

You don't know Pakistan and Pakistani culture. Shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Contrarian

Multani said:


> You don't know Pakistan and Pakistani culture. Shame.


Sure


----------



## Commander T

Contrarian said:


> Pakistani culture - *which basically means Pakistani Punjabi and Sindhi is largely Indian*. There are few differences.
> 
> 
> They look the same to everyone in the world _except_ Pakistani's
> Any North Indian can pass off as a Pakistani and any Pakistani can pass off as a North Indian.
> 
> Pakistani's though in their insecurity need to show themselves as 'different from India'


And what culture exactly India has? ...punjabi, rajhistani, gujrati, maharashtari, utter pardeshi or east indian or something else......stop calling everything indian....except that these all above mentioned states have their own culture and traditions..........but you can make yourself happy by calling it indian....you are a serious joke, i mean you will find no other group on this planet who begs other nations to call their culture as "their collective one cultue"..lolx........and for an outsider, if he is familiar with SE asians he can easily differtiate Indian and Pakistani.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Multani

Contrarian said:


> Have you heard the phrase 'baal ki khaal'.
> Because thats exactly what you are doing.
> 
> People change every 100 kms and language changes every 5. Thats a saying too.
> So there are differences between culture's of people of Indian Punjab as well.
> 
> That is something *very *separate from a broad stroke of what we call anthropologically 'culture'. There is a reason these are called 'Indic cultures'.
> 
> Pakistani Punjab and Sindh are of Indic culture, while KPK and Balochistan


 
This indian, who has been here for almost 9 years, still has no idea about the culture in Balochistan, despite us posting thousands of photos of Baloch here on pdf.

I will not go through the details of the similarities between the Baloch, Sindhi, and South Punjabsi. But I am sure someone from Sibi, Hub, Mastang, Kalat, etc, would know what I am talking about.

Makes me wonder, that some of these Indians are really astonishingly people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Commander T said:


> And what culture exactly India has? ...punjabi, rajhistani, gujrati, maharashtari, utter pardeshi or east indian or something else......stop calling everything indian....except that these all above mentioned states have their own culture and traditions..........but you can make yourself happy by calling it indian....you are a serious joke, i mean you will find no other group on this planet who begs other nations to call their culture as "their collective one cultue"..lolx........and for an outsider, if he is familiar with SE asians he can easily differtiate Indian and Pakistani.....


Try googling a term - Indic culture.
And try to write better - use sentences and paragraphs. You look like a teen not quite over his instant msging 'dayz'



Multani said:


> This indian, who has been here for almost 9 years, still has no idea about the culture in Balochistan, despite us posting thousands of photos of Baloch here on pdf.
> 
> I will not go through the details of the similarities between the Baloch, Sindhi, and South Punjabsi. But I am sure someone from Sibi, Hub, Mastang, Kalat, etc, would know what I am talking about.
> 
> Makes me wonder, that some of these Indians are really astonishingly people.


It has been an observation that Pakistani's generally are either oblivious to what does not suit or deliberately ignore it.
I did say KPK and Balochistan dont have Indic culture. But Pakistan as a whole is overwhelmingly Punjabi and Sindhi because Punjab is the cultural and political center of Pakistan and Sindh the economic center of Pakistan.

Basically East of Indus is Indic culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

@Multani @pakdefender

why so insecure ?? My grand father was born in India (most probably yours too) and he was a proud Indian for most of his life until he became a proud Pakistani . But he did not have to change his culture , language , customs etc. to become a Pakistani . One day he woke up and he was a Pakistani !!

And there are more Muslims in India than Pakistan . We share with them , the things you are talking about (dress, eating habits etc.) . Now would you say that they are not Indians and their culture is Pakistani ??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Contrarian

Azlan Haider said:


> why so insecure ?? My grand father was born in India (most probably yours too) and he was a proud Indian for most of his life until he became a proud Pakistani . But he did not have to change his culture , language , customs etc. to become a Pakistani . One day he woke up and he was a Pakistani !!
> 
> *And there are more Muslims in India than Pakistan . And we share with them , the things you are talking about (dress, eating habits etc.) . Now would you say that they are not Indians and their culture is Pakistani *??


They share all those with Hindus and Christians and Sikhs and Budhists of North India as well.
Unless another ones comes and gives another gem like how Pakistani's use less spices in their meals and that makes the food _totally different_ and hence a different culture.

The idiocy gets mind boggling at times(not referring to you though @Azlan Haider ).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A Town

pakdefender said:


> Pakistan's culture is its own , it is not indian
> 
> women in Pakistan dont wear dot on their head like indian women do , men dont wear tang pajama and nehru cap , we can slaughter as many cows as we want , its a useful animal and not a god for us. Our food has more meat and less spices compared to indian food. Our folk stories Rawal-Jugni , Sohni Mahiwal are our folk stories not indian , our folk songs and dances are ours not indian. We praise Allah in our calligraphic art , in our poems and in every day life , put it simply our cluture is not indian culture.
> 
> Jinnah and Iqbal were not like Nehru and Gandhi , they were worlds apart and so are india and Pakistan , so indian members should shut their traps and not talk rubbish that Pakistani culture is indian culture.


You are confusing religion with culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Commander T

Contrarian said:


> Try googling a term - Indic culture.
> And try to write better - use sentences and paragraphs. You look like a teen not quite over his instant msging 'dayz'
> 
> 
> It has been an observation that Pakistani's generally are either oblivious to what does not suit or deliberately ignore it.
> I did say KPK and Balochistan dont have Indic culture. But Pakistan as a whole is overwhelmingly Punjabi and Sindhi because Punjab is the cultural center and Sindh the economic center of Pakistan.
> 
> Basically East of Indus is Indic culture.


hahaha........have you ever heard about a language named "Hindustani" .......l mean urdu, hindi, punjabi, marathi etc but you would have never heard of hindustni...but there is a language named hindustani written by an indian like you on wikipedia....
"*Hindustani* (Hindustani: हिन्दुस्तानी, ہندوستانی[a][6]), historically also known as *Hindavi*, *Dehlvi*, *Urdu*, and *Rekhta*, is thelingua franca of North India and most of Pakistan"...........Wah....kya bat he... 
Hindustani language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
now even a kid knows that these are the old names of Urdu but some indians like you go on wikipedia type forums and write and edit articals like this, trying to combine urdu and hindi so that hindi can be saved  a useless try......
"Languages do not originate overnight, they take centuries to evolve and develop, similarly it took about 5 to 6 centuries to standardize grammatical structure of urdu. Origin of Urdu is traced back to the mid of 10th and beginning of 11th century, but these were the formative years of Urdu language and no significant either literary or grammatical work was done during this period; in the initial years of its birth it was only used as a communication lingo. This hybrid language was called *‘ Hindvi ‘ or ‘ Dehlvi *‘ and was written in ‘ *Devnagri ‘ Script*. Later on in 14th century this language was introduced in Southern India (Hyderabad Deccan), here also the vocabulary of hindvi expanded many words and idioms of local languages were embedded. People start calling this new version of language spoken in Southern India as ‘* Deccani ‘* . The expansion of vocabulary continued and it changed from ‘ Deccani ‘ to ‘ *Rekhta ‘ *, and this Rekhta is believed to be the forerunner of modern Urdu language. The standardization of Rekhta(Urdu) took place in 16th and 17th century during the reign of Shah Jehan and Aurangzeb Alamgir, when synthetic character of Urdu acquired a complete form and greater content and power.


Like most other languages of the world, Urdu also started its literature through poetry."
now your friend, who edit that artical just because it was showing that urdu has 490 million speakers and hence the 3rd biggest language he ran towards urdu language artical and destroyed it.....hence destroying the credibility of wikipedia. pathatic.....



A Town said:


> You are confusing religion with culture.


lolx......go get some knowledge kid...


----------



## A Town

Commander T said:


> lolx......go get some knowledge kid...


Explain how I should instead of making generic statements.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Are we talking about Afghani culture or Pashtun culture before comparing it with Pakistani culture? Pashtuns , uzbek, hazara, tajik etc in Afghanistan have different culture and traditions. Pakistan also have variety i .e Kashmiri, Punjabi, balochi, sindhi, tribal areas, pashtuns, Kalsh etc are all different in many things but also have similarities because of having same religion. I mean our cultural religious festival are same, our food is halal and most of us eat meat as well and we have same marriage system nikah or walima or death rituals . We dont drink wine and daroo and sari is also not common etc. 

Indian Punjabi have some similarities with Pakistani Punjabi because of same languages and same vegetarian foods. same could be said about Afghani pahstuns and Pakistani pashtuns but pashtuns also have different culture. If you go to tribal ares of Pakistan you will see that their ways of life are different than those who are living in sawat or kohat ,swabi. Some are more conservative than others. Pakistani pashtuns have mixed different words of urdu in their pashtu language while Afghan speak pure Pakhtu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Commander T

Contrarian said:


> *Basically East of Indus is Indic culture.*


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

A Town said:


> You are confusing religion with culture.


actually religion influence culture and vice versa


----------



## M. Sarmad

This @IamBengali guy is a professional troll 

He has set up a trap and most of the Pakistanis here are saying exactly what he wants them to say :

_East of Indus is Indic culture. and on the other side of Indus is Pakhtun culture , Lands North of Indus are not India , which means Pakistan is not a natural geographic entity !!!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

*Differences between Pakistanis and Indians*

*

Language/linguistics:*

*About 99% of languages spoken in Pakistan are Indo-Iranian* (sub-branches: 75% Indo-Aryan and 24% Iranian), a branch of Indo-European family of languages.* All languages of Pakistan are written in the Perso-Arabic script, with significant vocabulary derived from Arabic and Persian. Punjabi, Seraiki, Sindhi, Pashto, Urdu, Balochi, Kashmiri, etc. are the languages spoken in Pakistan.*

*About 69% of languages spoken in India are Indo-Iranian* (sub-branch: Indo-Aryan), 26% are Dravidian, and 5% are Sino-Tibetan and Austro-Asiatic, all unrelated/distinct family of languages. M*ost languages in India are written in Brahmi- derived scripts such as Devangari, Gurmukhi, Tamil, etc*. Hindi, Bengali, Gujarati, Marathi, Telugu, Tamil, Malayalam, Assamese, Punjabi, Naga, and many others are the mother-tongue languages spoken in each of India's states.

As you can see both countries have *distinct linguistic identities. Even in the case of Punjabi, while it is the mother-tongue of a majority in Pakistan, it represents the mother-tongue of only 2% Indians.* Besides, Pakistani Punjabi (Western Punjabi) is distinct in its vocabulary/dialect and writing script when compared to Indian Punjabi (Eastern Punjabi).* Another thing to keep in mind is that Indian Punjabi is mostly spoken by Sikhs who consider themselves distinct from the rest of Indians and had been fighting for independence.* In the case of Urdu/Hindi, while Hindi is the mother- tongue of a majority in India, Urdu is the mother-tongue of only 8% Pakistanis. Besides, they both are distinct languages, Urdu has a writing script and strong vocabulary derived from Arabic and Persian, whereas Hindi has strong vocabulary derived from Sanskrit and is written in Devangari script. Most Pakistanis can understand English and watch American/Brit movies but that does not make them British/American, same is the case with Hindi.

*
Race/genetics: This Topic is Important so Please read carefully*

About 70% of Pakistanis are Caucasoid by race, 20% Australoid- Negroid, and 10% Mongoloid in their overall genetic composition. Majority of Pakistanis are tall with fair skin complexion, similar to Middle Eastern and Mediterranean peoples. *While the racial features of each ethnic group are not uniform, Pashtuns are the most Caucasoid, followed by Kashmiris, Baluchis, north Punjabis, and then Sindhis, Seraikis, Urdu-speakers, etc.* The Australoid-Negroid and Mongoloid racial elements are quite infused within the dominant Caucasoid genes among Pakistanis, however there are some that have retained their distinct racial characteristics.

About 50% of Indians are Australoid-Negroid by race, 35% Caucasoid, and 15% Mongoloid in their overall genetic composition. *Majority of Indians are darker in their skin complexion, with wider noses, shorter heights [A1Kaid: This is true, I have yet to meet a single Indian taller than me.], etc*. The Australoid-Dravidoid racial element dominates among the lower caste Indians, South Indians, Eastern and Central Indians, etc. The Caucasoid racial element dominates in Northwest Indians and higher caste Indians.* The Mongoloid racial element dominates in Northeast Indians and border regions with China.*

Obviously, both countries have distinct racial identities.* A common international perception based on observance of physical features is that most Pakistanis are lighter skinned than most Indians.* Most Pakistanis resemble the looks of peoples inhabiting on its western borders and beyond. Indeed

, *many Pakistanis also resemble many Northwest Indians or higher caste Indians, but those are a minority in India.* Similarly, *a few people of Pakistan resemble peoples of South India, lower caste Indians*, Northeast India, etc. but they are a minority in Pakistan. *And besides, let's say, if some Saudis look similar to the French that does not make them one people, same applies here between Indians and Pakistanis.

Culture/Traditions:

Pakistanis have a distinct culture, traditions and customs. Shalwar kamiz is the dress commonly worn, both by men and women in Pakistan. Pakistani food is rich in meat (including beef), whereas wheat is the main staple. Pashto, Punjabi, Balochi, Sindhi, etc. music and dances are distinctly unique with their own melodies, instruments, patterns and styles. Pakistani arts in metal work, tiles, furniture, rugs, designs/paintings, literature, calligraphy, etc. are distinct and diverse. Pakistani architecture is unique with its Islamic styles. The manners and lifestyles are guided by a blend of Islam and local traditions.

India's commonly worn dress is dhoti for men and sari for women. Indian food is mostly vegetarian, with wheat as the main staple in the north and west, and rice is the main staple in south and east. Hindi, Gujarati, Tamil, Bengali, etc. music and dances are distinctly unique. So are Indian arts in the many areas. Indian architecture is unique in its mostly Hindu styles. The manners and lifestyles of most Indians are guided by Hinduism.

Pakistanis and Indians definitely have distinct cultures of their own. Some Indian women wear shalwar kamiz, but that was introduced by the ancestors of Pakistanis. Many Pakistani food dishes are absent in Indian cuisine and vice versa, and if some dishes are shared, they were also introduced by the ancestors of Pakistanis (like naan, tikka, kabob, biryani/pulao, etc.). There is barely any Hindu architectural influence in Pakistan (Gandhara is Graeco- Buddhist and Harappan is distinct), but significant influences by the ancestors of Pakistanis can be found in India. The lives of most Pakistanis are shaped by Islam, whereas the lives of most Indians are shaped by Hinduism.


History/background:

Pakistanis are a blend of their Harappan, Aryan, Persian, Greek, Saka, Parthian, Kushan, White Hun, Arab, Turkic, Afghan, and Mughal heritage. Waves of invaders and migrants settled down in Pakistan through out the centuries, influencing the locals and being absorbed among them.

Most Indians are a blend of their heritage of Dravidoid-Australoid hunters and gatherers, and Aryans (in north). Northwest Indians have a heritage from Harappans, Aryans, Sakas, and White Huns. Northeast Indians have a heritage based from Mongoloid hunters and gatherers. Also, Turks, Afghans and Mughals ruled north India for centuries.

Pakistan and India have a distinct history and background. The region of Pakistan was never part of India except for 500+ years under the Muslims, and 100 years each under the Mauryans and the British. If any thing, it were the ancestors of Pakistanis who colonized north/northwest India, among them were Harappans, Aryans, Sakas, Kushans, White Huns, Turks, Afghans, and Mughals.


Geography:

Pakistan is geographically unique, with Indus river and its tributaries as its main water

 supply. It is bordered by the Hindu Kush and Sulaiman Mountain ranges in the west, Karakoram mountain range in the north, Sutlej river and Thar desert in east, and Arabian Sea in the south. The country in its present form was created by the Pakistanis themselves out of the British Raj, the Indus people themselves who are now mostly Muslims.

India is geographically unique, with Ganges river and its tributaries as its water

 supply in the north, and other river systems in the rest of the country. Himalayas as its northern boundary, Sutlej river and Thar desert as its western border, the jungles of northeast as its eastern border, and Indian Ocean in the south. The mountains in the central-south India are the great divide between Dravidians of the south and Indo-Aryans of the north. The country itself was created by the British, a direct descendent of the remnants of British Raj.

It is evident that India and Pakistan have their own unique geographical environments. Pakistan is located at the crossroads of South Asia, Central Asia, and the Middle East. On the other hand, India is located at the core of South Asia.




----- Article contributed by Hayat Khan*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Pakistan shares similarities with the regional countries but it's culture is unique. I see Pakistan as a country where different blood and cultures blend together, that is the reason that neither Pakistanis look like Afghans/Middle Eastern nor they look like Indians.


----------



## A Town

American Pakistani said:


> *Differences between Pakistanis and Indians*
> 
> *
> Language/linguistics:*
> 
> *About 99% of languages spoken in Pakistan are Indo-Iranian* (sub-branches: 75% Indo-Aryan and 24% Iranian), a branch of Indo-European family of languages.* All languages of Pakistan are written in the Perso-Arabic script, with significant vocabulary derived from Arabic and Persian. Punjabi, Seraiki, Sindhi, Pashto, Urdu, Balochi, Kashmiri, etc. are the languages spoken in Pakistan.*
> 
> *About 69% of languages spoken in India are Indo-Iranian* (sub-branch: Indo-Aryan), 26% are Dravidian, and 5% are Sino-Tibetan and Austro-Asiatic, all unrelated/distinct family of languages. M*ost languages in India are written in Brahmi- derived scripts such as Devangari, Gurmukhi, Tamil, etc*. Hindi, Bengali, Gujarati, Marathi, Telugu, Tamil, Malayalam, Assamese, Punjabi, Naga, and many others are the mother-tongue languages spoken in each of India's states.
> 
> As you can see both countries have *distinct linguistic identities. Even in the case of Punjabi, while it is the mother-tongue of a majority in Pakistan, it represents the mother-tongue of only 2% Indians.* Besides, Pakistani Punjabi (Western Punjabi) is distinct in its vocabulary/dialect and writing script when compared to Indian Punjabi (Eastern Punjabi).* Another thing to keep in mind is that Indian Punjabi is mostly spoken by Sikhs who consider themselves distinct from the rest of Indians and had been fighting for independence.* In the case of Urdu/Hindi, while Hindi is the mother- tongue of a majority in India, Urdu is the mother-tongue of only 8% Pakistanis. Besides, they both are distinct languages, Urdu has a writing script and strong vocabulary derived from Arabic and Persian, whereas Hindi has strong vocabulary derived from Sanskrit and is written in Devangari script. Most Pakistanis can understand English and watch American/Brit movies but that does not make them British/American, same is the case with Hindi.
> 
> *Race/genetics: This Topic is Important so Please read carefully*
> 
> About 70% of Pakistanis are Caucasoid by race, 20% Australoid- Negroid, and 10% Mongoloid in their overall genetic composition. Majority of Pakistanis are tall with fair skin complexion, similar to Middle Eastern and Mediterranean peoples. *While the racial features of each ethnic group are not uniform, Pashtuns are the most Caucasoid, followed by Kashmiris, Baluchis, north Punjabis, and then Sindhis, Seraikis, Urdu-speakers, etc.* The Australoid-Negroid and Mongoloid racial elements are quite infused within the dominant Caucasoid genes among Pakistanis, however there are some that have retained their distinct racial characteristics.
> 
> About 50% of Indians are Australoid-Negroid by race, 35% Caucasoid, and 15% Mongoloid in their overall genetic composition. *Majority of Indians are darker in their skin complexion, with wider noses, shorter heights [A1Kaid: This is true, I have yet to meet a single Indian taller than me.], etc*. The Australoid-Dravidoid racial element dominates among the lower caste Indians, South Indians, Eastern and Central Indians, etc. The Caucasoid racial element dominates in Northwest Indians and higher caste Indians.* The Mongoloid racial element dominates in Northeast Indians and border regions with China.*
> 
> Obviously, both countries have distinct racial identities.* A common international perception based on observance of physical features is that most Pakistanis are lighter skinned than most Indians.* Most Pakistanis resemble the looks of peoples inhabiting on its western borders and beyond. Indeed
> 
> , *many Pakistanis also resemble many Northwest Indians or higher caste Indians, but those are a minority in India.* Similarly, *a few people of Pakistan resemble peoples of South India, lower caste Indians*, Northeast India, etc. but they are a minority in Pakistan. *And besides, let's say, if some Saudis look similar to the French that does not make them one people, same applies here between Indians and Pakistanis.
> Culture/Traditions:
> 
> Pakistanis have a distinct culture, traditions and customs. Shalwar kamiz is the dress commonly worn, both by men and women in Pakistan. Pakistani food is rich in meat (including beef), whereas wheat is the main staple. Pashto, Punjabi, Balochi, Sindhi, etc. music and dances are distinctly unique with their own melodies, instruments, patterns and styles. Pakistani arts in metal work, tiles, furniture, rugs, designs/paintings, literature, calligraphy, etc. are distinct and diverse. Pakistani architecture is unique with its Islamic styles. The manners and lifestyles are guided by a blend of Islam and local traditions.
> 
> India's commonly worn dress is dhoti for men and sari for women. Indian food is mostly vegetarian, with wheat as the main staple in the north and west, and rice is the main staple in south and east. Hindi, Gujarati, Tamil, Bengali, etc. music and dances are distinctly unique. So are Indian arts in the many areas. Indian architecture is unique in its mostly Hindu styles. The manners and lifestyles of most Indians are guided by Hinduism.
> 
> Pakistanis and Indians definitely have distinct cultures of their own. Some Indian women wear shalwar kamiz, but that was introduced by the ancestors of Pakistanis. Many Pakistani food dishes are absent in Indian cuisine and vice versa, and if some dishes are shared, they were also introduced by the ancestors of Pakistanis (like naan, tikka, kabob, biryani/pulao, etc.). There is barely any Hindu architectural influence in Pakistan (Gandhara is Graeco- Buddhist and Harappan is distinct), but significant influences by the ancestors of Pakistanis can be found in India. The lives of most Pakistanis are shaped by Islam, whereas the lives of most Indians are shaped by Hinduism.
> 
> History/background:
> Pakistanis are a blend of their Harappan, Aryan, Persian, Greek, Saka, Parthian, Kushan, White Hun, Arab, Turkic, Afghan, and Mughal heritage. Waves of invaders and migrants settled down in Pakistan through out the centuries, influencing the locals and being absorbed among them.
> 
> Most Indians are a blend of their heritage of Dravidoid-Australoid hunters and gatherers, and Aryans (in north). Northwest Indians have a heritage from Harappans, Aryans, Sakas, and White Huns. Northeast Indians have a heritage based from Mongoloid hunters and gatherers. Also, Turks, Afghans and Mughals ruled north India for centuries.
> 
> Pakistan and India have a distinct history and background. The region of Pakistan was never part of India except for 500+ years under the Muslims, and 100 years each under the Mauryans and the British. If any thing, it were the ancestors of Pakistanis who colonized north/northwest India, among them were Harappans, Aryans, Sakas, Kushans, White Huns, Turks, Afghans, and Mughals.
> 
> Geography:
> 
> Pakistan is geographically unique, with Indus river and its tributaries as its main water
> 
> supply. It is bordered by the Hindu Kush and Sulaiman Mountain ranges in the west, Karakoram mountain range in the north, Sutlej river and Thar desert in east, and Arabian Sea in the south. The country in its present form was created by the Pakistanis themselves out of the British Raj, the Indus people themselves who are now mostly Muslims.
> 
> India is geographically unique, with Ganges river and its tributaries as its water
> 
> supply in the north, and other river systems in the rest of the country. Himalayas as its northern boundary, Sutlej river and Thar desert as its western border, the jungles of northeast as its eastern border, and Indian Ocean in the south. The mountains in the central-south India are the great divide between Dravidians of the south and Indo-Aryans of the north. The country itself was created by the British, a direct descendent of the remnants of British Raj.
> 
> It is evident that India and Pakistan have their own unique geographical environments. Pakistan is located at the crossroads of South Asia, Central Asia, and the Middle East. On the other hand, India is located at the core of South Asia.
> 
> 
> ----- Article contributed by Hayat Khan*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Pakistan shares similarities with the regional countries but it's culture is unique. I see Pakistan as a country where different blood and cultures blend together, that is the reason that neither Pakistanis look like Afghans/Middle Eastern nor they look like Indians.


I've never read more BS, especially from the genetic section. "Indians are shorter and darker".
And you are a Muhajir so you should be like us unless your genetics change when your family moved to the land of the pure?


----------



## American Pakistani

A Town said:


> I've never read more BS, especially from the genetic section. "Indians are shorter and darker".
> And you are a Muhajir so you should be like us unless your genetics change when your family moved to the land of the pure?



Why you get offended? You get so offended that you start with your "personal attacks".

I just posted an article, if you have issues talk to Mr Hayat Khan.



American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan shares similarities with the regional countries but it's culture is unique. I see Pakistan as a country where different blood and cultures blend together, that is the reason that neither Pakistanis look like Afghans/Middle Eastern nor they look like Indians.



Although i agree with that article but above quoted is my opinion originally posted in post #81. If you have anything to say on this...


----------



## A Town

American Pakistani said:


> Why you get offended? You get so offended that you start with your "personal attacks".
> 
> I just posted an article, if you have issues talk to Mr Hayat Khan.


Not really because everything in that poor excuse of a "article" is pure BS with nothing backing it up muhajir boy. Keep posting your lies to keep your ego up.


----------



## American Pakistani

A Town said:


> Not really because everything in that poor excuse of a "article" is pure BS with nothing backing it up muhajir boy. Keep posting your lies to keep your ego up.



For you it may be BS not for me. I explained twice & will repeat once more for ignorants.



> Pakistan shares similarities with the regional countries but it's culture is unique. I see Pakistan as a country where different blood and cultures blend together, that is the reason that neither Pakistanis look like Afghans/Middle Eastern nor they look like Indians.


----------



## A Town

American Pakistani said:


> For you it may be BS not for me. I explained twice & will repeat once more for ignorants.


I don't give a shit about that, it's the fact the article started talking about how "short and dark" Indians are.


----------



## jatt+gutts

indian Punjabis and Pakistani Punjabis aint same either .. forget Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A Town

According to @American Pakistani 's article, the Salwar Kameez was introduced to India by the ancestors of the Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jatt+gutts

indian Punjabis don't marry with cousins. we dress differently and eat different.. we are larger build. our marraiges are lavish. we don't eat so called halal meat we eat jhatka. we have different look.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARAS

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan shares similarities with the regional countries but it's culture is unique. I see Pakistan as a country where different blood and cultures blend together, that is the reason that neither Pakistanis look like Afghans/Middle Eastern nor they look like Indians.



No one ever said that pakistan shares ethnic and cultural similarities with south , eastern and north-east india . Its the north indians(Punjab,Rajasthan,Uttar Pradesh,Haryana,Gujarat ,Delhi etc) who are the same people as vast majority of pakis(punjabis and sindhi) ethnically and culturally .
South and north east indians hardly look anything like north Indians .


----------



## jatt+gutts

PARAS said:


> No one ever said that pakistan shares ethnic and cultural similarities with south , eastern and north-east india . Its the north indians(Punjab,Rajasthan,Uttar Pradesh,Haryana,Gujarat ,Delhi etc) who are the same people as vast majority of pakis(punjabis and sindhi) ethnically and culturally .


Punjab is big and vast ... doest means all Punjabis are same just because they are called punjabis


----------



## American Pakistani

A Town said:


> According to @American Pakistani 's article, the Salwar Kameez was introduced to India by the ancestors of the Pakistanis.



Shalwar Kameez has its Lahore & Peshawar origin mr troll. You can dance with your lungi or saree for all i care.


----------



## PARAS

jatt+gutts said:


> Punjab is big and vast ... doest means all Punjabis are same just because they are called punjabis


I know man . But more or less they can be grouped together as the same people


----------



## American Pakistani

PARAS said:


> No one ever said that pakistan shares ethnic and cultural similarities with south , eastern and north-east india . Its the north indians(Punjab,Rajasthan,Uttar Pradesh,Haryana,Gujarat ,Delhi etc) who are the same people as vast majority of pakis(punjabis and sindhi) ethnically and culturally .
> South and north east indians hardly look anything like north Indians .



Pakistan shares similarity with these states but is not same.


----------



## PARAS

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan shares similarity with these states but is not same.


Only pakistanis east of indus are same as north indians not baloch or pashtun .


----------



## A Town

American Pakistani said:


> Shalwar Kameez has its Lahore & Peshawar origin mr troll. You can dance with your lungi or saree for all i care.


It's Central Asian you troll. Don't tell me Pakistanis are now Central Asians?
The presumption that Pakistani ancestors came and introduced it to dark and short Indian is basically the lie the article is trying to show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jatt+gutts

PARAS said:


> I know man . But more or less they can be grouped together as the same people


there are differnces man..i can always tell an indian Punjabi from a Pakistani


----------



## American Pakistani

PARAS said:


> Only pakistanis east of indus shares similarity with north indians not baloch or pashtun .



Corrected for you.



A Town said:


> It's Central Asian you troll. Don't tell me Pakistanis are now Central Asians?
> The presumption that Pakistani ancestors came and introduced it to dark and short Indian is basically the lie the article is trying to show.



Kindly post the source.

Shalwar Kameez origin is Peshawar actually which is neither Central Asia nor India.


----------



## PARAS

jatt+gutts said:


> there are differnces man..*i can always tell an indian Punjabi from a Pakistani*


How exactly ? I am curious to know (No sarcasm implied)


----------



## RazPaK

The fact is that Pakistan and North India has similar culture due to the thousand years that bhartis were enslaved for. The food, literature, dance all stems from Mughlai culture which in itself is a mix of Persian, Turkish, and Indian culture.


----------



## PARAS

RazPaK said:


> The fact is that Pakistan and North India has similar culture due to the thousand years that bhartis were enslaved for. The food, literature, dance all stems from Mughlai culture which in itself is a mix of Persian, Turkish, and Indian culture.


RazPaK Miyan kya hua ? Tumne to pdf se sanyas le liya tha . Lambi chauri haank rahe the ki ab pdf pe apna munh nahin dikhaunga

On your post: You are also one of the baharatis that were enslaved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

PARAS said:


> RazPaK Miyan kya hua ? Tumne to pdf se sanyas le liya tha . Lambi chauri haank rahe the ki ab pdf pe apna munh nahin dikhaunga
> 
> On your post: You are also one of the baharatis that were enslaved



No sir. My tribe was one of the first people to convert to Islam in the subcontinent. We always held soldiering and high positions in the armies of the Mughals and others.

My sub clan or gotra as your bhartis like to call it is known as Ramay, which means archer.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Azizam

Saiful Islam said:


> Some Punjabis look very Afghan/Iranic looking and could pass as a Afghani easily. I've seen so many Punjabis and Kashmiris who look Iranic, they have Iranic features. Thick eyebrows, aquiline nose, high bridge etc. Pakistan is a true example of a melting pot, Indic and Central Asian culture. Who said multiculturalism doesn't work?


Iranian themselves are very diverse. From South Asia to Middle East whole region is a melting point. It's just utter stupidity to generalize people from this region. Most Iranians I know don't have a high nose bridge.  

I never knew aquiline nose is an Iranic feature. Even I have it.

Edit: 

By high nose bridge, do you mean this? 







or this?


----------



## PARAS

RazPaK said:


> No sir. My tribe was one of the first people to convert to Islam in the subcontinent. We always held soldiering and high positions in the armies of the Mughals and others.
> 
> My sub clan or gotra as your bhartis like to call it is known as Ramay, which means archer.



So you mean to say the people who converted ,willingly or otherwise, were not enslaved but only those who didn't were....hmm


----------



## RazPaK

PARAS said:


> So you mean to say the people who converted ,willingly or otherwise, were not enslaved but those who didn't were....hmm



It depends. Enemy Hindus were enslaved, but loyal Hindus were given high positions in Mughal times. Same with Muslims. It depended on what side you were on. But most Muslims were on the side of the invaders in general.


----------



## jatt+gutts

PARAS said:


> How exactly ? I am curious to know (No sarcasm implied)



different features...our punjabis especially jatts have a look which is very different from anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

jatt+gutts said:


> different features...our punjabis especially jatts have a look which is very different from anyone else.



Yeah they are darker than their western counter parts.


----------



## jatt+gutts

RazPaK said:


> Yeah they are darker than their western counter parts.


watever floats your boat man..if I posted pictures I will get baned..


----------



## RazPaK

jatt+gutts said:


> watever floats your boat man..if I posted pictures I will get baned..




Some Jatts on your side are indeed light skinned, and they do have stronger physique than all other Indians. No doubt about that.


----------



## jatt+gutts

RazPaK said:


> Some Jatts on your side are indeed light skinned, and they do have stronger physique than all other Indians. No doubt about that.


we have a look even if we were darker than African we can be distinguished. you Pakistanis have Pakistani look. got the point


----------



## RazPaK

jatt+gutts said:


> we have a look even if we were darker than African we can be distinguished. you Pakistanis have Pakistani look. got the point



Yeah. Indian Jatts have pointy sharp nose and narrow eyes. I know what you mean.


----------



## PARAS

@RazPaK @jatt+gutts Please don't make this thread another skin colour contest ! I am also a jatt though but from western UP .


----------



## RazPaK

PARAS said:


> @RazPaK @jatt+gutts Please don't make this thread another skin colour contest ! I am also a jatt though but from western UP .




UP has jatts?

gtfo. You're a bihari.

for real?


----------



## PARAS

RazPaK said:


> UP has jatts?
> 
> gtfo. You're a bihari.
> 
> for real?


Millions of jatts in UP .Us Jatts and gujjars dominate western part of UP upto moradabad/bareilly

Jat people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But what made you think I was a bihari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A Town

RazPaK said:


> It depends. Enemy Hindus were enslaved, but loyal Hindus were given high positions in Mughal times. Same with Muslims. It depended on what side you were on. But most Muslims were on the side of the invaders in general.


Look how submissive you were to foreign invaders, my ancestors were Tomar Rajputs. While you where licking foreign boot we never surrendered and died with honor. Something you people will never understand.


----------



## RazPaK

PARAS said:


> Millions of jatts in UP .Us Jatts and gujjars dominate western part of UP upto moradabad/bareilly
> 
> Jat people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> But what made you think I was a bihari




Never knew that.



A Town said:


> Look how submissive you were to foreign invaders, my ancestors were Tomar Rajputs. While you where licking foreign boot we never surrendered and died with honor. Something you people will never understand.



Not licking, we were killing you.


----------



## A Town

RazPaK said:


> Never knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> Not licking, we were killing you.


Not even Lodi Pathan could kill us, we whooped them nicely. Mughal slave would have been quick work.


----------



## RazPaK

A Town said:


> Not even Lodi Pathan could kill us, we whooped them nicely. Mughal slave would have been quick work.




So, why do you Indians soil your pants when confronting little Pakistan? Even with over 1 billion people you can't do anything to us.


----------



## A Town

RazPaK said:


> So, why do you Indians soil your pants when confronting little Pakistan? Even with over 1 billion people you can't do anything to us.


Now the Mughal slave has changed the topic, what the hell are you talking about now?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

jatt+gutts said:


> different features...our punjabis especially jatts have a look which is very different from anyone else.


hahah this guy is funny as hell and really obsessed with his caste ..he is always busy in self praise of his so called jatt caste in every thread..jat look gorgeous..jat are brave..jatt are tall..jatt eat grass .jats are always tun with desi daroo..one jatt is enough to fight with 1000 people .jatt look jungli , jat do this..jat do that..they dont cut their hairs and dont shave their armpits and private hairs and blah blah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RazPaK

A Town said:


> Now the Mughal slave has changed the topic, what the hell are you talking about now?



My point proves who was the master and who was the slave. 

You can keep on bsing you Rajphoot.



Raja.Pakistani said:


> hahah this guy is funny as hell and really obsessed with his caste ..he is always busy in self praise of his so called jatt caste in every thread..jat look gorgeous..jat are brave..jatt are tall..jatt eat grass .jats are always tun with desi daroo..one jatt is enough to fight with 1000 people .jatt look jungli , jat do this..jat do that..they dont cut their hairs and dont shave their armpits and private hairs and blah blah


----------



## A Town

RazPaK said:


> My point proves who was the master and who was the slave.
> 
> You can keep on bsing you Rajphoot.


Okay Arain archer Mughal slave.


----------



## RazPaK

A Town said:


> Okay Arain archer Mughal slave.




Haters gonna hate. Tomar Rajphoot.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

What is topic and where discussion is going?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

All of you should make love to each other not war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A Town

RazPaK said:


> Haters gonna hate. Tomar Rajphoot.


Sure do Arain archer...


----------



## RazPaK

Raja.Pakistani said:


> What is topic and where discussion is going?




I just explained to the bhartis that we share common culture with North Indians because we enslaved them for 1000 years. They are having a hard time digesting it.





A Town said:


> Sure do Arain archer...




It's Arain Ramay.


----------



## A Town

Raja.Pakistani said:


> What is topic and where discussion is going?


Just giving the peasant Arain a history lesson.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Azizam said:


> All of you should make love to each other not war


Let them fight with each others over race, caste, skin color, country and religion and then you will see them getting progress so fast to beat western developed countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Raja.Pakistani said:


> hahah this guy is funny as hell and really obsessed with his caste ..he is always busy in self praise of his so called jatt caste in every thread..jat look gorgeous..jat are brave..jatt are tall..jatt eat grass .jats are always tun with desi daroo..one jatt is enough to fight with 1000 people .jatt look jungli , jat do this..jat do that..they dont cut their hairs and dont shave their armpits and private hairs and blah blah



Bhai kisssiiii insaaan kii baaat kar raheii hoo ya phir kisssii gorilla key ?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Armstrong said:


> Bhai kisssiiii insaaan kii baaat kar raheii hoo ya phir kisssii gorilla key ?


Jatts+gutts ki baat kar rha hoon wo kisi gorilla se kum nhi ..always busy in chest-thumping

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A Town

RazPaK said:


> If I do it, you will cry and I will get banned.
> 
> You are not worth it chura.


Okay archer, chura sure kicked your *** though.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Contrarian said:


> Pakistani culture - which basically means Pakistani Punjabi and Sindhi is largely Indian. There are few differences.
> 
> 
> They look the same to everyone in the world _except_ Pakistani's
> Any North Indian can pass off as a Pakistani and any Pakistani can pass off as a North Indian.
> 
> Pakistani's though in their insecurity need to show themselves as 'different from India'



What about racism against biharis in indian punjab ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Are we talking about Afghani culture or Pashtun culture before comparing it with Pakistani culture? Pashtuns , uzbek, hazara, tajik etc in Afghanistan have different culture and traditions. Pakistan also have variety i .e Kashmiri, Punjabi, balochi, sindhi, tribal areas, pashtuns, Kalsh etc are all different in many things but also have similarities because of having same religion. I mean our cultural religious festival are same, our food is halal and most of us eat meat as well and we have same marriage system nikah or walima or death rituals . We dont drink wine and daroo and sari is also not common etc.
> 
> Indian Punjabi have some similarities with Pakistani Punjabi because of same languages and same vegetarian foods. same could be said about Afghani pahstuns and Pakistani pashtuns but pashtuns also have different culture. If you go to tribal ares of Pakistan you will see that their ways of life are different than those who are living in sawat or kohat ,swabi. Some are more conservative than others. *Pakistani pashtuns have mixed different words of urdu in their pashtu language while Afghan speak pure Pakhtu*.



You must be spokin afghanistans finest? so called afghani pashtu isnt "pure" but farsi"fied"/dilluted.. ... the purest Pakhtu is spoken in FATA n adjoining areas... than the softer version is Pesh etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You must be spokin afghanistans finest? so called afghani pashtu isnt "pure" but farsi"fied"/dilluted.. ... the purest Pakhtu is spoken in FATA n adjoining areas... than the softer version is Pesh etc...


actually this is what my pashtuns friends said it themselves

and i guess its true for punjabi as well. If you are punjabi who is speaking urdu daily or having interaction wth Urdu speaker people then your punjabi will not remain as pure/original as those Punjabi speaker who never got chance to read or learn urdu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

kittykat said:


> there is nothing like Pakistani culture.. Punjabi / sindhi culture is mainly north indian Punjabi culture. Afghani is mainly central Asian.balochi culture is Iranian.



If Afghan is central Asia then why is it included as member in SAARC?


----------



## SHAMK9

IamBengali said:


> If Afghan is central Asia then why is it included as member in SAARC?


Because bharot



shiv said:


> YES ! they both have a gun culture !


At least one is trying to bring it under control


----------



## DarkPrince

SHAMK9 said:


> Because bharot



because afghan to bengal is Mughalistan


----------



## Multani

Saiful Islam said:


> Some Punjabis look very Afghan/Iranic looking and could pass as a Afghani easily. I've seen so many Punjabis and Kashmiris who look Iranic, they have Iranic features. Thick eyebrows, aquiline nose, high bridge etc. Pakistan is a true example of a melting pot, Indic and Central Asian culture. Who said multiculturalism doesn't work?


 
Yes, there are in fact millions upon millions of Punjabis, Kashmiris who have coloured eyes, blond to brunette hair, and Iranic/Central Asian phenotypes. Sindhis too.

But we are talking about culture. Pakistan has an inherent unique culture, NOT found in india or Afghanistan, But it has indian or afghan or central Asian mixed into it.

The only place where you can find a completely north indian culture is in Thar or Cholistan. And afghan is in some areas of FATA, KPK, Balochistan.


----------



## naveen mishra

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What about racism against biharis in indian punjab ?


 it is no limited to Punjab only ,condition is more worst in Maharashtra....so called mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

naveen mishra said:


> it is no limited to Punjab only ,condition is more worst in Maharashtra....so called mumbai



why bollywood is ruled by punjabis and pathans.

i didnt know marathis are racist people maybe shiv senas are


----------



## IamBengali

DarkPrince said:


> why bollywood is ruled by punjabis and pathans.
> 
> i didnt know marathis are racist people maybe shiv senas are



It is also ruled by an Afghan SRK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveen mishra

DarkPrince said:


> why bollywood is ruled by punjabis and pathans.
> 
> i didnt know marathis are racist people maybe shiv senas are



that is totally different think ,why Bollywood wood is ruled by Punjabi and pathan ......

if you will analysis carefully , % of south Indian is very high in research and development ,bihari are mostly leading in public sector ,media and IAS........

i was just commenting about racism against Bihari in Maharashtra and Punjab estate ...that is brutal reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janmejay

blackface said:


> WOuld you rather I mask the truth by using more polite words? Even if two Brazilians were arguing about skin colour in this weird way, I would tell them to shut the f up and think about better things like how to improve Brazil. THe point is that the topic of conversation is ridiculous ,


Most of the Asians who join this forum especially Pakistanis and Indians are ultranationalists so if yo try to belittle any country and expect some nice words then you are a .........


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DarkPrince said:


> why bollywood is ruled by punjabis and pathans.
> 
> i didnt know marathis are racist people maybe shiv senas are


Its same like asking why tamilhood and Malayalamhood is ruled by south Indian


----------



## Vinod2070

Commander T said:


> Islam doesn't belong to any colour....but that does not effect out policy to call you blacks



If I tell you our policy to call you by the chosen name, it will be quite something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

shiv said:


> afghans look down upon pakistanis as confused souls who dont know Islam !


And who are u to know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Porus

Raja.Pakistani said:


> hahah this guy is funny as hell and really obsessed with his caste ..he is always busy in self praise of his so called jatt caste in every thread..jat look gorgeous..jat are brave..jatt are tall..jatt eat grass .jats are always tun with desi daroo..one jatt is enough to fight with 1000 people .jatt look jungli , jat do this..jat do that..they dont cut their hairs and dont shave their armpits and private hairs and blah blah



In Kiranchi if they call somebody "jut" it would mean that he/she is a complete dunce and churl. Is there any connection between these two juts?


----------



## RazPaK

Porus said:


> In Kiranchi if they call somebody "jut" it would mean that he/she is a complete dunce and churl. Is there any connection between these two juts?



No need for you to be a racist you muhajir.


----------



## pak-marine

RazPaK said:


> No need for you to be a racist you muhajir.



Keep your gutterish bakwas in your chadies you fckn rat ... Mohajir tum sab ka baap hai


----------



## Porus

RazPaK said:


> No need for you to be a racist you muhajir.



I am none. I have seen them using this word "jut" in a rather demeaning way. Therefore became curious and asked whether these two juts are somehow related to each other.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

kittykat said:


> its culture is more central Asian and badlands culture. the reason its in saarc is because pak is in saarc and pak holds a lot of afghan territory.



Hehe, well played. I'm surprised no one noticed your troll post.


----------



## RazPaK

pak-marine said:


> Keep your gutterish bakwas in your chadies you fckn rat ... Mohajir tum sab ka baap hai



Listen you pathetic piece of bihari crap. You are not my father or anyone else's. You Karachi biharis need to stop being racist. Point and case.


----------



## Carl Johnson

RazPaK said:


> No need for you to be a racist you muhajir.


You are also a muhajir from jalandhar . Right?


----------



## RazPaK

Carl Johnson said:


> You are also a muhajir from jalandhar . Right?



Negative, my bharti inferiority complexed laden neighbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shiv

RazPaK said:


> Listen you pathetic piece of bihari crap. You are not my father or anyone else's. You Karachi biharis need to stop being racist. Point and case.



And someone was saying Islam bonds them togather

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carl Johnson

RazPaK said:


> Negative, my bharti inferiority complexed laden neighbor.


Whatever hindustani muhajir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Well we will have to look at the common weird things we do list, won't we?

Afghans blow up girls school---Pakistanis blow up girls schools
Afghans throw acid on the faces of women--Pakistanis throw acid on the faces of women
Afghans have an obsession with misplaced historical Pride--Pakistanis have an obsession with misplaced historical pride
Afghans have ethnic and religious violence and tensions--Pakistanis have ethnic and religious violence and tensions
Afghans feel superior to their neighbours--Pakistanis feel superior to their neighbours
Afghans blow themselves up in their own markets to protest foreign intervention--Pakistanis blow themselves up in their own markets to protest foreign intervention
Afghans have meddling nosy neighbours--Pakistanis have meddling nosy neighbours

Well judging by this, I'd say us Pakistanis and afghanis are pretty similar. Wouldn't you say so?


----------



## Contrarian

Pakistani Exile said:


> Well we will have to look at the common weird things we do list, won't we?
> 
> Afghans blow up girls school---Pakistanis blow up girls schools
> Afghans throw acid on the faces of women--Pakistanis throw acid on the faces of women
> Afghans have an obsession with misplaced historical Pride--Pakistanis have an obsession with misplaced historical pride
> Afghans have ethnic and religious violence and tensions--Pakistanis have ethnic and religious violence and tensions
> Afghans feel superior to their neighbours--Pakistanis feel superior to their neighbours
> Afghans blow themselves up in their own markets to protest foreign intervention--Pakistanis blow themselves up in their own markets to protest foreign intervention
> Afghans have meddling nosy neighbours--Pakistanis have meddling nosy neighbours
> 
> Well judging by this, I'd say us Pakistanis and afghanis are pretty similar. Wouldn't you say so?





shiv said:


> afghans look down upon pakistanis as confused souls who dont know Islam !


Its actually quite interesting to see a hierarchy in Muslim States.
Arabs Muslims look down on Iranian Muslims as not 'proper Muslims'.
The Iranian Muslims look down on Afghan Muslims as not 'proper Muslims'
The Afghan Muslims look down on Pakistani Muslims as not 'proper Muslims'
The Pakistani Muslims look down on Indian and Bangladeshi Muslims as not 'proper Muslims'


And ironically Pakistani's like to use the same slangs against Indians that Afghans use on Pakistani's.
Most Afghans are quite racist against Pakistani's calling them 'kala' and 'daal khor'.
What is *funny* is that Pakistani's use the same on Indians, and think we dont know that even these 'insults' are hand me down from the Afghans 

Though being 'daal khor' is no insult to any Indian  but it does show that those who have been bullied, try very hard to bully others in turn.


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What about racism against biharis in indian punjab ?


Its a reality.
What about it?
Or are you under an assumption that it is because of their looks?

There is racism against Biharis in Punjab, Maharashtra, Tamil Nadu as well as Kerala. It has more to do with them being one of the poorest people in India along with high unemployement such that they are forced to migrate out to find jobs all over India.



IamBengali said:


> If Afghan is central Asia then why is it included as member in SAARC?


Afghanistan is a country that borders both Central Asia and South Asia.
They can be considered as either.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine

RazPaK said:


> Listen you pathetic piece of bihari crap. You are not my father or anyone else's. You Karachi biharis need to stop being racist. Point and case.



whatever scum genes or baradari you are your comments prove that you are a racist ,confused, retard , lost case .. Karachi people are the most liberal and open minded unlike fcktards like you ... Every race , case , religion lives in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## pak-marine

RazPaK said:


> @pak-marine
> 
> You pathetic racist piece of shit.
> 
> Who are you to claim to be my father?
> 
> You are a retard. Next time watch your words when you speak to me. If you cannot, don't quote me.



I dont give a monkey about racist idiots like yourself you watch your garbage , if you will mention my community you will
get x 100 times ... so watch your bakwas next time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

pak-marine said:


> Keep your gutterish bakwas in your chadies you fckn rat ... Mohajir tum sab ka baap hai



Well that escalated quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

pak-marine said:


> I dont give a monkey about racist idiots like yourself you watch your garbage , if you will mention my community you will
> get x 100 times ... so watch your bakwas next time



What community?

You are a hindustani. Go back.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Raja.Pakistani said:


> actually this is what my pashtuns friends said it themselves
> 
> and i guess its true for punjabi as well. If you are punjabi who is speaking urdu daily or having interaction wth Urdu speaker people then your punjabi will not remain as pure/original as those Punjabi speaker who never got chance to read or learn urdu



your friend is wrong/ignorant abt it... peshawaris cant understand afghani pashtu coz of the persian dillution of the language ... google it..



Raja.Pakistani said:


> actually this is what my pashtuns friends said it themselves
> 
> and i guess its true for punjabi as well. If you are punjabi who is speaking urdu daily or having interaction wth Urdu speaker people then your punjabi will not remain as pure/original as those Punjabi speaker who never got chance to read or learn urdu



your friend is wrong/ignorant abt it... peshawaris cant understand afghani pashtu coz of the persian dillution of the language ... google it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Porus

Only the people of the West have the prerogative to divided this beautiful world into different regions and groups that perfectly conform to their geopolitical policies. Afghanistan and even Pakistani Pashtuns, Balochs and many people living in the northern areas are culturally, linguistically and racially distinct from the people of South Asia. Although Pakistani government and its electronic media are on a mission, in 50 to 100 years the culture and languages of these people will be replaced with Urdu and north Indian culture and they will be debating and desperately trying to prove to Indians on PDF how they are different than north Indians, just like Pakistani Punjabis are doing today. If you lose your language you lose your identity.


----------



## Commander T

Vinod2070 said:


> If I tell you our policy to call you by the chosen name, it will be quite something.


ok. it was a very deep philosophical answer, please make it simple...........i didn't understood


----------



## pak-marine

RazPaK said:


> You are a pathetic atheist Hindu wanna be scum bucket. Please stfu. Your face looks like my nokar's *** and you will be mad because it is true.



you are nearly there in life .. approaching fast towards your imagination of having sex with 72 male virgins

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Commander T

RazPaK said:


> No need for you to be a racist you muhajir.





pak-marine said:


> Keep your gutterish bakwas in your chadies you fckn rat ... Mohajir tum sab ka baap hai


and this is what a call ultra stupidity......... we need to change our behaviour



Aslan said:


> And who are u to know that.


they have been there for 13 years man....karzai may have told them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackface

I thought this thread was about proving who is the whitest (and therefore superior). What happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## genmirajborgza786

IamBengali said:


> Shahrukh Khan, Indian superstar is an Afghani by origin.


shahrukh khan's father was from Peshawar, present day KP *Pakistan* & not Afghanistan, he still has relatives in Peshawar he even visited Khyber pakhtunkhwa heck even BBC did an article on this

*SRK in Peshawar*
Another three minutes down a busy street is the ancestral home of Shah Rukh Khan, or SRK - the biggest and most expensive actor in Bollywood today.




Shah Rukh Khan used to visit his family in *Peshawar *- and they have been to Mumbai to meet him
SRK's father,* Taj Mohammad Khan, was born and raised here, and SRK himself spent many days and nights here as a teenager when he came visiting on family holidays from his birthplace, Delhi.*

* 
His first cousin, Noor Jahan, who lives in the house, has been to Mumbai twice to meet him - the last time in 2010.

 
"He slept in this very room where we are sitting," she says, recalling the two visits SRK paid to the house in 1978 and 1979.*

"He was very happy to be here, because it was the first time he'd met his father's family. In India he only has relatives from his mother's side."

BBC News - Bollywood's Shah Rukh Khan, Dilip Kumar and the Peshawar club

other indian superstars who were from present day Pakistan are
Raj Kapoor (Peshawar ,KP)
Dilip Kumar(Peshawar, KP)
Devanand (Shakargarh Tehsil,punjab )
Manoj Kumar (Abbottabad, KP)
Vinod Khanna (Peshawar,KP)
Madhubala's father Ataullah Khan was also from Peshawar KP
Govinda's parents were from Gujranwala,punjub
Chetan Anand (Lahore,pakistan)
Amrish puri, & Madan puri (Lahore,punjab)
Shekhar Kapur (Lahore, Punjab)
Teji Bachchan (Mother of Amitabh bachchan) (fasalabad,Punjab)
Yash chopra ( Lahore,punjab)
Sunil dutt (Jhelum,punjab)
Kader khan (pishin,Baluchistan)
Prem chopra (Lahore,panjub)
Sadhana Shivdasani,(Karachi,Sindh)
G.P Sippy Ramesh Sippy makers of Sholey (Karachi,sindh)
Surinder Kapoor (father of Anil Kapoor,Boney Kapoor,Sanjay Kapoor) (Peshawar,KP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz




----------



## pakdefender

blackface said:


> I thought this thread was about proving who is the whitest (and therefore superior). What happened?


 
you showed up wiith your blackface thats what happened



Azlan Haider said:


> @Multani @pakdefender
> 
> why so insecure ?? My grand father was born in India (most probably yours too) and he was a proud Indian for most of his life until he became a proud Pakistani . But he did not have to change his culture , language , customs etc. to become a Pakistani . One day he woke up and he was a Pakistani !!
> 
> And there are more Muslims in India than Pakistan . We share with them , the things you are talking about (dress, eating habits etc.) . Now would you say that they are not Indians and their culture is Pakistani ??


 
Our grandfathers are long gone , may they rest in peace , they may have opened their eyes in what was British india but not us , in two generations time there will perhaps be no one left in Pakistan who opened their eyes in what was British india , today Pakistan is 67 years old , in 2047 Pakistan will be 100 years old , Pakistan has its own past , own present and its own future and most certainly our culture is not indian


----------



## Janmejay

Commander T said:


> ok. it was a very deep philosophical answer, please make it simple...........i didn't understood


That will hurt you a lot and moderators will surely ban him. 

I really need to learn some history,most of the troll threads are in that domain only,I miss all the fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A Town

pakdefender said:


> you showed up wiith your blackface thats what happened
> 
> 
> 
> Our grandfathers are long gone , may they rest in peace , they may have opened their eyes in what was British india but not us , in two generations time there will perhaps be no one left in Pakistan who opened their eyes in what was British india , today Pakistan is 67 years old , in 2047 Pakistan will be 100 years old , Pakistan has its own past , own present and its own future and most certainly our culture is not indian


Can you tell me how you chose your name? How have you been defending Pakistan Mr"pakdefender"?


----------



## jatt+gutts

every indian state and pakitani state has its own culture....its wrong to say all is same..Afghanistan is more like Iranians culture less like central Asians. anyway in time all will be punjabified. our cultural sphere is increasing...


----------



## genmirajborgza786

@RazPaK & @pak-marine
both of you stop fighting this is exactly what the op wanted by opening such a thread a bloody flame war where people would start mudslinging on each other both of you are one both of you are Pakistanis & so stop this bihari vs jatt fight & hug each other
Pashtun, Punjabi , Muhajir/Bihari, Sindhi, Baluchi, Kashmiri, Gilgit-Baltistani
hum ek hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

genmirajborgza786 said:


> both of you stop fighting this is exactly what the op wanted by opening such a thread


Hardly fair to blame the OP for the tendencies of people here. He asked a plain question, its just people responding exactly the way they are.


----------



## Afghan-India

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You must be spokin afghanistans finest? so called afghani pashtu isnt "pure" but farsi"fied"/dilluted.. ... the purest Pakhtu is spoken in FATA n adjoining areas... than the softer version is Pesh etc...



LOL, shut up you mixed punjabi pashtun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Afghan-India said:


> LOL, shut up you mixed punjabi pashtun.


 he is a proud "*Pakistani"* Baloch from "*Pakistani"* Baluchistan, just like there are many proud "*Pakistani"* Pashtuns from "*Pakistani"* Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, & "*Pakistani" *F.A.T.A are !
now enjoy this

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Afghan-India said:


> LOL, shut up you mixed punjabi pashtun.



Im sorry my persianised kabul braat.. im neither Panjabi nor Pashtun... and definetly not a persianised kabuli.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Vinod2070

Commander T said:


> ok. it was a very deep philosophical answer, please make it simple...........i didn't understood



Actually when people like you act racist, it is quite funny.

Because for the racists amongst us (I am not a racist BTW), you would end up somewhere near the very bottom of the race pyramid.

There are quite a few names that people have for people like you, I don't find them polite or politically correct so would avoid them as long as I can.

Unless you ask for them/. 

BTW, by claiming to follow and "egalitarian religion" and then also trying to stupidly act racist, you show that you got the worst of both worlds.

People like you constantly complain of being victims of racism and "profiling" at the airport etc. for example. 

BTW, some of you Muslims acknowledge the obvious.

*Muslims are an extremely intolerant group and yet extremely sensitive when it comes to their own religious sensitivities.*

*Terrorism, Shameless Religious Bigotry and Pakistani Mindset*
As I write these sentences, the details of the most shameful attack on thereligious sites of Ahmedis in Lahore are unfolding. However, this is not new as Pakistan has been the victim of this brazen behavior repeatedly. The thirty years of state sponsored “true” Islam is showing its colors. In Pakistan all the minorities are constantly harassed and state’s protection has often proved completely ineffective when a serious attack occurs. Although the counterargument can also be made that state is not also able to protect even when Muslims are attacked.

*In case of Ahmedis it is a well known fact that they have been victims of state induced discrimination also apart from being openly hated by the public. In fact even today as this most in human barbarity was unfolding I had the opportunity to actually hear people in my office saying that though terrorism is bad Ahmedis deserved it. Muslims are an extremely intolerant group and yet extremely sensitive when it comes to their own religious sensitivities. And when such minorities are under attack the state protection has often been particularly inadequate and public condemnation virtually absent.After all we all remember Gojra where the government was completely unable to provide protection to the Christians when attackers attacked their houses and literally burnt people alive. In that incidence, there was no “sudden’ attack but mob actually first assembled after being provoked by the religious clergy and then systematically executed the attack. But even much more horrific was the aftermath where instead of widespread condemnation, the public response was apologetic. That incidence was not a political failure alone. It was national shame and depicted weakness at every level of our society’s moral fabric.

What is really dangerous is the complete inability of the media as well as general public to even effectively condemn, let alone stop, horrific acts like religious violence and even general terrorism. The aftermaths of every shameless incidence of hate filled religious bigotry as well as terrorism follows more or less similar pattern. A few sporadic and weak protests are raised while the majority either calls it a grand conspiracy of the West to defame Islam or gives even more hypocritical apologetic defense. Ours is a shallow society which is ready to get enraged over cartoons and Facebook but completely impotent when something far more sinister happens. Killing of so many innocent people should draw far more condemnation and yet all we do is to knit conspiracy theories. In fact our intellectual abilities are generally geared towards knitting conspiracy theories and providing apologetic defense to monsters like Taliban.*

*In my opinion the failure to condemn and criticize is even more horrifying than the actual tragedy because this insensitivity provides the conducive environment for future sustenance of this hate filled behavior.* Our society features rabble rousers and bigots like Zaid Hamids and Dr. Amir Liaqat as the media stars who are actually patronized by mainstream media and promoted by the corporate sector through advertisements. Such characters have openly incited hatred against the Ahmedi community and have also given apologetic defense to terrorism. In civilized countries such people are hated and in our side these are actually adulated. It is this shameless insensitivity, not the grand conspiracies of the West, which breeds terrorism and religious bigotry.

There will be people who would say that in Pakistan even the Muslims are target of terrorism and so therefore this time reference to religious bigotry should not be made. After all, the incident is likely to have been carried out by Pakistani Taliban who have also conducted suicide attacks in the Sunni majority areas._ MY RESPONSE WOULD BE THAT WE ARE NOT EVEN ABLE TO CONDEMN THESE MONSTERS WHEN THEY ATTACK US. Therefore to expect that our public will condemn when they attack minorities is actually expecting too much and in fact I know that when it comes to minorities like Ahmedis and Shias, actually such incidences are not even construed as something wrong. Due to hatred against the minorities such incidence would actually find little to no condemnation.
And even when such attacks are conducted against the general public they are conveniently blamed on the grand conspiracy of USA. *THE CENTRAL ISSUE IS OF OUR MINDSET WHICH IS DELUSIONAL AND HAS BEEN NURTURED THROUGH ISLAMIC MYTHOLOGY ACCORDING TO WHICH MUSLIMS ARE SUPERIOR IN CALIBRE AS WELL AS VIRTUE AND THEREFORE CANNOT INDULGE IN ANYTHING SINISTER LIKE TERRORISM. In Pakistan, this pattern of thinking is also supplemented by a strong dose of ultra nationalism which assumes Pakistan with its nuclear arsenal to be spearheading the revival of the lost glory of Islam.* Primarily this mindset is outward looking and assumes that due to Pakistan’s “supreme” importance in the above context, all the non Muslim forces are jealous and therefore trying to create a conducive environment to purge our nuclear arsenal through planting extremism. According to this delusional mindset, the key conspirator is USA which due to its Jewish appeasement and own insecurities against resurgence of glorious Islam is trying to destabilize Pakistan to find an excuse to purge its nuclear arsenal. *INHERENTLY RELIGIOUS BIGOTRY IS ALSO STRONGLY IMBEDDED IN THIS MINDSET BECAUSE OF ASSUMED SUPERIORITY OF “PURE” MUSLIMS AND DEEP SUSPICION OF NON MUSLIMS. Consequently even those sects such as Ahmedis who identify themselves as Muslims are often called agents planted by the British and later on USA to wreck havoc in the Islamic world’s “unity”. Hatred against non Muslims and conspiracy theories become the main paradigm through which we see the world.
This mindset has become particularly vigorous after 9/11. Throughout the post 9/11 period, I have just listened to non sense conspiracy theories and complete irrational apologetic defense. Everything is generally blamed on USA and in this process we end up strengthening dark nihilist forces of terrorism and religious extremism. In fact I remember when these monsters attacked Islamic International University, after two day students were protesting not against Taliban but against Kerry Luger bill!
In near past, just because USA was forcing us to take a timely action against the militants, we were all against it because in our heads it was against us and our “own” people. Those delays eventually enabled the militants to have a complete foothold in places like Swat. When news regarding the Taliban atrocities started to emerge, we refused to believe them because some of the western channels were also airing them.

As late as 2009, when flogging video went on air, instead of being appalled, the entire media thrust was on proving that it was a fake. It had to be propaganda against Islam and us. The Nazam-e Adl deal was virtually endorsed by our media and a large section of sensation loving romantic nationalist urban middleclass. And when ANP successfully maneuvered the situation to expose that militants were indeed animals, almost overnight they became bad Taliban who had been created by USA. We conveniently overlooked the fact that in fact USA had been pressurizing us to take action earlier and only a few days before we were reacting violently to opposition to Nazam-e-Adl by calling it interference in our internal affairs. And not surprisingly when reality dawned about Taliban by virtue of a live speech of Sufi Muhammad, we were quick to point out to the possibility of emergence of “Bad” Taliban. In this parallel universe every fact had to be spun to be consistent with the original premise.
 *_
Terrorism, Shameless Religious Bigotry and Pakistani Mindset | Pak Tea House


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Why are 2 Pakistanis ready to devour each other's flesh? Goodness, and the troll that opened this thread never came back.
Meanwhile you have these insecure Indians spreading their propaganda everywhere on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Contrarian said:


> Its actually quite interesting to see a hierarchy in Muslim States.
> Arabs Muslims look down on Iranian Muslims as not 'proper Muslims'.
> The Iranian Muslims look down on Afghan Muslims as not 'proper Muslims'
> The Afghan Muslims look down on Pakistani Muslims as not 'proper Muslims'
> The Pakistani Muslims look down on Indian and Bangladeshi Muslims as not 'proper Muslims'
> 
> 
> And ironically Pakistani's like to use the same slangs against Indians that Afghans use on Pakistani's.
> Most Afghans are quite racist against Pakistani's calling them 'kala' and 'daal khor'.
> What is *funny* is that Pakistani's use the same on Indians, and think we dont know that even these 'insults' are hand me down from the Afghans
> 
> Though being 'daal khor' is no insult to any Indian  but it does show that those who have been bullied, try very hard to bully others in turn.



You dont know jack about Pakistan do you my indian "phrraaand" ... people here consider all of you inferior.... including afghanis who are considered druggies,poor ... who can kill their own brother for 50 rs...in Peshawar alone they are considered "muhajirs" ... my friends told me how they refused to rent houses to afghanis coz they considered them ... hygienic (lack of words)... and so on... 

I have visited afghanistan... and lived near Afghanistan for years... so dont tell me abt this nonsense.. the people who eat smuggled wheat n onions talking about dals? 

I wont further explain it coz if i do il get banned.... so carry on your nonsense.





> Its a reality.
> What about it?
> Or are you under an assumption that it is because of their looks?
> 
> There is racism against Biharis in Punjab, Maharashtra, Tamil Nadu as well as Kerala. It has more to do with them being one of the poorest people in India along with high unemployement such that they are forced to migrate out to find jobs all over India.
> 
> 
> Afghanistan is a country that borders both Central Asia and South Asia.
> They can be considered as either.



Yeah sure.. ive been on this forum since long and have seen indian panjabis n their love for biharis... how about google stuff for a change? your own panjabis are racist towards other indians...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

IamBengali said:


> Are they Afghani or Pakistani?




they can be either of them ).

The KPK Pakistanis and a good number of Balochistani Pakistanis have same dress code and language (with variation of accent), and customs whereas you can see somewhat same dress in parts of Sindh as well as Punjab but linguistics is different there also customs


----------



## ghilzai

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im sorry my persianised kabul braat.. im neither Panjabi nor Pashtun... and definetly not a persianised kabuli.



Did he call you a mix blooded Punjabi Pushtoon?.

Audacity of it from Probably Durrani Mongrel or worse a farsiwan who belongs neither here or there an imbred of God Knows how many groups.

We are Pakistanis but Dallah Khan doesn't understand that, he doesn't understand that we are all one all brothers all Pakistanis.

We Pukhtoons of Fata and KPK spit on Afghanistan and it's people as we are PURE we are Pakistanis, We may share some similarities but to say the same culture no because they have no culture.

Rejected by their own kind shows you their character.

My question is to the thread starter @IamBengali is that Is the Aborigines and Bangali Culture the Same?.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Contrarian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You dont know jack about Pakistan do you my indian "phrraaand" ... people here consider all of you inferior.... including afghanis who are considered druggies,poor ... who can kill their own brother for 50 rs...in Peshawar alone they are considered "muhajirs" ... my friends told me how they refused to rent houses to afghanis coz they considered them ... hygienic (lack of words)... and so on...


Couldnt care less about what you folks think of us.

This is about you.
About what Arabs think of you and Iranians
Afghans think of you
And you think of our Muslims and Bangladeshi's.

There is a very systematic way of thinking in all the above cases. Im just typing out what is already there.




> I have visited afghanistan... and lived near Afghanistan for years... so dont tell me abt this nonsense.. the people who eat smuggled wheat n onions talking about dals?


I dont care whether they eat smuggled wheat and onions or nothing at all. That is what Afghans say and something that Pakistani members have admitted many a times.



> Yeah sure.. ive been on this forum since long and have seen indian panjabis n their love for biharis... how about google stuff for a change? your own panjabis are racist towards other indians...


Um..okay _sure_.


----------



## dawn_news

What Indian Punjabis think of other Indians? If PDF is anything to go by then these Indian punjabis spit on other Indians. And what culture Pakistan share with India? 

Punjabi culture? Hardly, Pakistani punjab is not tiny one like Indian punjab where they make 1% of population. There are many dialect and type of people in Punjab. While Indian punjab is sikh culture combined with hindu culture, western punjab culture has been distinct for last thousand years. 

Or language as we know as Urdu/Hindi? Gift by Turkic people to the hindus of India, now they speak Hindi proudly. Read about who Amir Khusro was.



Contrarian said:


> Couldnt care less about what you folks think of us.
> 
> This is about you.
> About what Arabs think of you and Iranians
> Afghans think of you
> And you think of our Muslims and Bangladeshi's.
> 
> There is a very systematic way of thinking in all the above cases. Im just typing out what is already there.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care whether they eat smuggled wheat and onions or nothing at all. That is what Afghans say and something that Pakistani members have admitted many a times.
> 
> 
> Um..okay _sure_.



Actually its other way around, if you think Pakistanis take crap from Arabs, Iranis and Afghans like you primitive self take from Indian punjabis then you are horribly wrong. Don't compare your timed self to outself, and don't ever associate yourself to us. First try to explain to Indian punjabi how they are similar people and culture to rest of India, then move to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

WAR-rior said:


> Yes. Its same as Afgani and Central Asian.
> 
> PS: Otherwise, their culture will become Indian which gives *** itching to many Pakistanis here in the name of relating their cuture to India.
> 
> Just expressed a fact.



which Indian culture?
Punjabi, bihari, bangali, marathi, or 30 others?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dawn_news

ghilzai said:


> Did he call you a mix blooded Punjabi Pushtoon?.
> 
> Audacity of it from Probably Durrani Mongrel or worse a farsiwan who belongs neither here or there an imbred of God Knows how many groups.
> 
> We are Pakistanis but Dallah Khan doesn't understand that, he doesn't understand that we are all one all brothers all Pakistanis.
> 
> We Pukhtoons of Fata and KPK spit on Afghanistan and it's people as we are PURE we are Pakistanis, We may share some similarities but to say the same culture no because they have no culture.
> 
> Rejected by their own kind shows you their character.
> 
> My question is to the thread starter @IamBengali is that Is the Aborigines and Bangali Culture the Same?.



Bro Punjabi indians spit on these primitive beings, so they expect Pakistani also take shit from arabs, iranis and Afghans lol

They use their own example on to others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dawn_news

kittykat said:


> you have no idea of india then. im Punjabi and we get along with every other state with respect and equality. over 60 years we have become Indians.



Yes i have seen exemple of how Indians punjabis think of other Indians on this very forum. And no doubt with so many bhayas biharis in Indian punjab it will soon become "Indian".


----------



## Vinod2070

xyxmt said:


> which Indian culture?
> Punjabi, bihari, bangali, marathi, or 30 others?



They all have a common thread, the ancient Indian Dharmic civilization.

And that is what binds us all.

Those who converted to invaders' way of life and became a different nation as soon as they converted will never understand it.

They are not expected to. They think they have more in common with a dustant Arab or Somali than someone next door who shares the same surname.


----------



## dawn_news

Vinod2070 said:


> They all have a common thread, the ancient Indian Dharmic civilization.
> 
> And that is what binds us all.
> 
> Those who converted to invaders' way of life and became a different nation as soon as they converted will never understand it.
> 
> They are not expected to. They think they have more in common with a dustant Arab or Somali than someone next door who shares the same surname.



No such a thing as Dharmic civilization, but aryan civilization imposed by invaders. Any hindu being proud of it its indeed born retarded with damaged brain.



kittykat said:


> oi.. I don't know what you saw or which example you are referring to.. but believe me, any entity, be it govt or cricket or pvt companies or civil services has a good mix of people from all over india. south Indians are good technically and academically , Bengalis are good artistically and in academics, punjabis and raputs are good in business and martial. We know and understand tht every group has a core competency.



See this the kind of thinking which primitive beings cannot understand. You are basically product of aryan caste system, i mean how can one group of people be better in sports and others in business?


----------



## Vinod2070

Nuri Natt said:


> No such a thing as Dharmic civilization, but aryan civilization imposed by invaders. Any hindu being proud of it its indeed born retarded with damaged brain.



These converts hang on to the baseless Aryan invasion theory that their colonial masters imposed on them.

And now they bob their heads up and down in their Madressa rot learning stuff they have no brain to understand.


----------



## xyxmt

Vinod2070 said:


> They all have a common thread, the ancient Indian Dharmic civilization.
> 
> And that is what binds us all.
> 
> Those who converted to invaders' way of life and became a different nation as soon as they converted will never understand it.
> 
> They are not expected to. They think they have more in common with a dustant Arab or Somali than someone next door who shares the same surname.



and thats what we say we are different from you, but you dont like that and every indian is hell bend on proving we are same as them


----------



## Roybot

IamBengali said:


> Afghani people and Pakistani people look the same. Mostly pale white with similar features. The dresses are also same it seems to me. *Is Afghani culture same as that of Pakistan?*



Depends who you ask, if you ask the Afghans they will disagree with you, some will even take offence. If you ask Pakistanis, almost all will agree with you, basically driven by their motive to be not associated with India.

In reality, Pakistani culture is unique, you ll see Afghan and Iranic influence in the western region, and Indic influence in the eastern region.


----------



## dawn_news

Vinod2070 said:


> These converts hang on to the baseless Aryan invasion theory that their colonial masters imposed on them.
> 
> And now they bob their heads up and down in their Madressa rot learning stuff they have no brain to understand.



Baseless? lol So you think Indians went all around the world with their "aryan" culture? I wonder why we don't see your kind genes in Europeans? 

Everyone in the world have accepted AIT and teach in their schools apart from austroloid hybrids who think they were Aryans. Never seen such inferioty complex ridden people.


----------



## Roybot

Nuri Natt said:


> Baseless? lol So you think Indians went all around the world with their "aryan" culture? I wonder why we don't see your kind genes in Europeans, Iranians?
> 
> Everyone in the world have accepted AIT and teach in their schools apart from austroloid hybrids who think they were Aryans. Never seen such inferioty complex ridden people.



Oh I see that @shan is back again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dawn_news

xyxmt said:


> and thats what we say we are different from you, but you dont like that and every indian is hell bend on proving we are same as them



And then they say we have identity crisis


----------



## jatt+gutts

Pakistanis are delusional. false history being taught in Pakistani schools is the reason behind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Vinod2070 said:


> They all have a common thread, the ancient Indian Dharmic civilization.
> 
> And that is what binds us all.
> 
> Those who converted to invaders' way of life and became a different nation as soon as they converted will never understand it.
> 
> They are not expected to. They think they have more in common with a dustant Arab or Somali than someone next door who shares the same surname.



what are the boundries of that ancient Dharmic civilization, all countries have some sort of similarities with the neighboring countries. Part of Pakistan Punjab is similar to Indian Punjab the rest (the larger part of it) is similar to Pathan culture. Sindhi culture could be similar in some ways to rajhistani culture but no Indian will claim to be culturally similar to Pathans or Balochs. So saying you are same as us or we are same as you is absurd. The only similarity we can claim is the majority in both countries can communicate with each other in same language called by different names.


----------



## Vinod2070

xyxmt said:


> and thats what we say we are different from you, but you dont like that and every indian is *hell bend on proving we are same as them*



No, we never say that. At least the vast majority of us.

We think we are totally different people from Pakistanis and have nothing to share with them.

Doesn't mean we hate them, just that we don't want to have anything to do with them.

The same people? Surely not - Hindustan Times

Read the above for the opinions of a majority of Indians on this issue.



xyxmt said:


> what are the boundries of that ancient Dharmic civilization, all countries have some sort of similarities with the neighboring countries. Part of Pakistan Punjab is similar to Indian Punjab the rest (the larger part of it) is similar to Pathan culture. Sindhi culture could be similar in some ways to rajhistani culture but no Indian will claim to be culturally similar to Pathans or Balochs. So saying you are same as us or we are same as you is absurd.



We are not the same people as you as already mentioned.

Irrespective of any shared past, our mustakbil is totally different.


----------



## dawn_news

I don't know why you guys even have conversation with brainwashed austroloid hybrids who think AIT is baseless. I mean even now some have invented new PC word AMT so these primitive being can at least accept it. But no, they rather believe Indians went all around the world to spread aryan culture in ancient times 



xyxmt said:


> what are the boundries of that ancient Dharmic civilization, all countries have some sort of similarities with the neighboring countries. Part of Pakistan Punjab is similar to Indian Punjab the rest (the larger part of it) is similar to Pathan culture. Sindhi culture could be similar in some ways to rajhistani culture but no Indian will claim to be culturally similar to Pathans or Balochs. So saying you are same as us or we are same as you is absurd. The only similarity we can claim is the majority in both countries can communicate with each other in same language called by different names.




Dharmic is wrong word, Aryan is proper word. These people didn't call themselves Dharmic when they imposed and invaded tribals of India.


----------



## jatt+gutts

dharmic culture means..culture of hindus, Sikhs, jains, budhism..the indian originated religions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

kittykat said:


> you have no idea of india then. im Punjabi and we get along with every other state with respect and equality. over 60 years we have become Indians.


By all means. Let them imagine.
I bet even Indian Punjabis did not know they were so racist..they just got the memo from Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Contrarian said:


> Couldnt care less about what you folks think of us.
> 
> This is about you.
> About what Arabs think of you and Iranians
> Afghans think of you
> And you think of our Muslims and Bangladeshi's.
> 
> There is a very systematic way of thinking in all the above cases. Im just typing out what is already there.



LOL

Pakistanis say many things about Indians but it is funny you will allude that we are referring to Indian Muslims and Bangladeshis when the reality is all our sayings are reserved for the baniyas or the pags, not the Muslims.

You say we bash your Muslims but at the same time you guys say we get involved in your affairs when it involves Muslims that doesn't even make sense if we looked down on them why would we care what happens to them? 

Lastly just look at this forum no Pakistani has ever bashed Bangladeshis in fact we get along with all of them perhaps except the OP of this thread who is petitioning hard for Indian nationality. The only time Pakistanis and Bangladeshis bash each other is playfully other than that we get along both here and in person.



Roybot said:


> Oh I see that @shan is back again



LOL does shan haunt you like Zaid Hamid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

KingMamba said:


> LOL does shan haunt you like Zaid Hamid?



I am willing to bet 100 dollar that he is shan's new avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dawn_news

Contrarian said:


> By all means. Let them imagine.
> I bet even Indian Punjabis did not know they were so racist..they just got the memo from Pakistan!



Yes its all our imagination.


----------



## KingMamba

Roybot said:


> I am willing to bet 100 dollar that he is shan's new avatar.



I am like 95% sure shan doesn't advocate AIT.


----------



## Contrarian

KingMamba said:


> LOL
> 
> Pakistanis say many things about Indians but it is funny you will allude that we are referring to Indian Muslims and Bangladeshis when the reality is all our sayings are reserved for the baniyas or the pags, not the Muslims.


Really? Because I have seen it written a hundred times on this forum itself how Indian Muslims are not 'real Muslims'. Either they are Hindu boot licking Muslims or they are 'Hinduized Muslims' or some variation or other. As an example - apparently for them the 3 Khans are 'not real Muslims'.

This judgemental tone - of them being 'not real Muslims' is what Arabs have for Iranians. Is what Afghans have for Pakistani's and Pakistani's have for Indians and Bangladeshi's.



> You say we bash your Muslims but at the same time you guys say we get involved in your affairs when it involves Muslims that doesn't even make sense if we looked down on them why would we care what happens to them?


It makes perfect sense.



> Lastly just look at this forum no Pakistani has ever bashed Bangladeshis in fact we get along with all of them perhaps except the OP of this thread who is petitioning hard for Indian nationality. The only time Pakistanis and Bangladeshis bash each other is playfully other than that we get along both here and in person.


Have you met a good friend called Armstrong. No? Let me introduce you to him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carl Johnson

@shan is back with another fake ID . Saale mein bilkul bhi sharam nahin hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

KingMamba said:


> I am like 95% sure shan doesn't advocate AIT.



Lol he does. You need to research Shan better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

who is shan!


----------



## dawn_news

KingMamba said:


> I am like 95% sure shan doesn't advocate AIT.



Then shan is clearly a idiot. But he sure have left some scars on these brainwashed hindus.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

No, Afghani culture is better and superior.


----------



## KingMamba

Roybot said:


> Lol he does. You need to research Shan better.



I have been in most those threads he calls Pakistanis rig vedics and Indians churras.


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> Oh I see that @shan is back again



I think @shan @Icewolf @jellodragon @guluchulo are all the same person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

jaunty said:


> I think @shan @Icewolf @jellodragon @guluchulo are all the same person.



Nope icewolf was a Gujju., shan, guluchulo and nuri naat are the same though.



KingMamba said:


> I have been in most those threads he calls Pakistanis rig vedics and Indians churras.



Yeah he is fcked in the head I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Contrarian said:


> Really? Because I have seen it written a hundred times on this forum itself how Indian Muslims are not 'real Muslims'. Either they are Hindu boot licking Muslims or they are 'Hinduized Muslims' or some variation or other. As an example - apparently for them the 3 Khans are 'not real Muslims'.
> 
> This judgemental tone - of them being 'not real Muslims' is what Arabs have for Iranians. Is what Afghans have for Pakistani's and Pakistani's have for Indians and Bangladeshi's.
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> Have you met a good friend called Armstrong. No? Let me introduce you to him



LOL that is bs you have probaly missed the 100s of threads opened up when something happens to Indian Muslims right? As for the Bollywood khans yeah we call them fake Muslims because they *are* Hindu boot licking. Like that video of Salman doing puja or Shahrukh marrying a hindni lol.

Arabs and Iranians battles have little to do with religion and more to do with their racial feud from thousands of years ago. Even on this forum the vast majority of Iranians are agnostics and the Arabs are not exactly Islamists save one Egyptian dude.

Of course Afghans will hate Pakistanis we have ruled over them like the roaches they are and they resent us for it, as they probably should.

No it doesn't and everyone knows @Armstrong is trolling almost all the time.



Nuri Natt said:


> Then shan is clearly a idiot. But he sure have left some scars on these brainwashed hindus.



Indeed he has.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Who cares for what the Pakistanis think of any Indians.

They should just not blow up in our cities. Rest we couldn't care less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dawn_news

Carl Johnson said:


> @shan is back with another fake ID . Saale mein bilkul bhi sharam nahin hai



Bihari dalit thinking he look like European, is se bari sharam wali bat kiya ho ghi?  How are you doing now?


----------



## Azizam

Keep fighting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dawn_news

Vinod2070 said:


> Who cares for what the Pakistanis think of any Indians.
> 
> They should just not blow up in our cities. Rest we couldn't care less.



Considering you are on this site since 2007  Yeah Indians don't care how we think about them. PDF being more popular in India then even Indian defence forums mean nothing


----------



## KingMamba

I don't know why Indians are so obsessed with Pakistanis, the fact that you losers flood our forums to fight with us then claim you don't care what we think speaks volumes, the fact that you are so desperate to try and prove that our Punjabis have anything to do with the pags in the neutered Punjab in the east is just laughable. I am not even going to get started on our Sindhis and their culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Nuri Natt said:


> Bihari dalit thinking he look like European, is se bari sharam wali bat kiya ho ghi?  How are you doing now?



Dekh liya @KingMamba.


----------



## KingMamba

Vinod2070 said:


> Well, we find it funny when even "Arabs" (or Arab wannabes) obsess with us, our movies, our people...
> 
> We just have nothing to do with you, especially the ones who are "Arabs/Turks/Persians/Afghans...". Fake or real!
> 
> Many Pakistanis know that most of these "Ashrafs" magically became overnight Ashrafs (syeds or otherwise) in the partition melee. There are supposedly more Quraishis in Pakistan than in all of Arabia!
> 
> We just have nothing to do with you. Don't obsess with us, our movies, our language, our people...
> 
> You are killing each other in hundreds of thousands in the desert over sects etc. Just keep your attention to your favorite 7th century desert.


 
LOL desperate Indian it really burns you that all these Pakistanis who claim to have foreign origins have broken your sweet homeland into three. 

Partition melee was irrelevant to me because we were always on this side of the border in Sailkot. You should not speak about things you know little about just stick to your ganges river and the filth that comes with it.

I am not the one on an Indian forum whereas you are on a Pakistani forum talking about obsession? How about you eat your own words and take a hike off of this site before you try and talk about whose obsessed with whom. Indians have nothing to do with Pakistanis except when we get bored and come across the border to behead a few of your soldiers that is the extent of our relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

jatt+gutts said:


> sullas will b sulla.. apni aukaat dekha he degah


 
Yeah and what is your aukat pag, thousands of pagri drenched in blood in the capital and the killers not only walk free but are part of the ruling party. 

Your holiest site was nearly burned to the ground by your own government and your pilgrimage site is in the hands of your enemy.


----------



## KingMamba

$elf said:


> Islam brings out the best in people


 
Islam is irrelevant when it comes to India-Pakistan, you don't have Muslims in your army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

this bengali guy should get an award from PDF for starting gigantic fights

good opportunity for me to increase post count and be a senior member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

$elf said:


> Then what is the need to bring that soldier beheading, are you proud of that?
> 
> in the same way TTP played football with heads of poki rangers


 
Really you want to say why bring it up and then bring up TTP, pot calling the kettle black endian?


----------



## KingMamba

$elf said:


> yah poki so better shut it and dont ever bring that beheading slangs and make proud of that
> 
> like you love your army, we love ours


 
LOL madrassi just log off and save yourself the trouble less than 200 posts and you are already crying.


----------



## SHAMK9

Vinod2070 said:


> Who cares for what the Pakistanis think of any Indians.
> 
> They should just not blow up in our cities. Rest we couldn't care less.


The thread isn't even about bharot you self obsessed freaks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janmejay

jaunty said:


> I think @shan @Icewolf @jellodragon @guluchulo are all the same person.


Not sure about jellodragon and icewolf but yes all others are same guy that is shan


----------



## KingMamba

SHAMK9 said:


> The thread isn't even about bharot you self obsessed freaks


 
They cannot help it they are a pitiful qom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janmejay

KingMamba said:


> . Indians have nothing to do with Pakistanis except when we get bored and come across the border to behead a few of your soldiers that is the extent of our relationship.


You want to hear some words of wisdom about your country Pakistan  just dont run away to moderators after then


----------



## SHAMK9

KingMamba said:


> They cannot help it they are a pitiful qom.


They sound like they have daddy issues "we don't care what anyone thinks about us" 



jatt+gutts said:


> everyone other than Bangladeshis and sri lankans and some Chinese hate Pakistanis and their culture


Your own people hated you so much at one point that they destroyed what you consider the holiest place on earth, live with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janmejay

$elf said:


> acting tough while siting on your arse
> 
> its good that you ran away from your shithole


Every Pakistani thinks great about his country who isnt living here probably they dont know the state in which Pakistan is


----------



## KingMamba

$elf said:


> acting tough by siting on your arse
> 
> its good that you ran away from your shithole


 
Where did I run from endian pray tell me? I was born here and can go back to Pakistan whenever I want besides, last I checked there are more overseas Indians than Pakistanis around the world as well so what are they running from if India is so great?


----------



## Janmejay

KingMamba said:


> last I checked there are more overseas Indians than Pakistanis around the world as well so what are they running from if India is so great?


Compare in percentage terms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Janmejay said:


> You want to hear some words of wisdom about your country Pakistan  just dont run away to moderators after then


 
How about you stop your obsession with Pakistanis how about that?  How many times we have to tell you we do not care about Indian, you guys are like roaches once you are in a certain place you infest it and now we cannot get rid of ya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

SHAMK9 said:


> They sound like they have daddy issues "we don't care what anyone thinks about us"
> 
> 
> Your own people hated you so much at one point that they destroyed what you consider the holiest place on earth, live with it.


ask any indian about us and he will have nothing but good words to say about us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dawn_news

jatt+gutts said:


> ask any indian about us and he will have nothing but good words to say about us.



Ask indian punjabi jatt girls in UK about their opinion of Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janmejay

KingMamba said:


> How about you stop your obsession with Pakistanis how about that?


I am not obsessed with Pakistan but you will surely want to check illegal Indian DTH Pakistanis are using 


KingMamba said:


> How many times we have to tell you we do not care about Indian, you guys are like roaches once you in certain place you infest it and now we cannot get rid of ya.


If we are roaches then who you people are you want to become like us and ashamed of your country Pakistan here is the proof......

*Pakistanis pose as Indians after NY bomb scare | Reuters*


----------



## Emmie

Closed awhile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

